# Looking for cycle buddies...first or second IUI (or veterans)



## ChristineGG

My husband and I have been TTC for over a year and half. This is my first cycle with injections and IUI. Today is CD6, I have been taking follistim for the last 3 days and Ovidrel will be used for my trigger. I'd love to to connect and share experience's. Baby Dust EVERYONE 
:dust:


----------



## southaspen

How is it going? My husband and I have been married for 1 year. We did timed sex with OPK. I did 4 months of Clomid 50mg, then did a Clomid challenge last month at 100mg. This month (CD2 today) I am doing Femara 5mg and IUI as long as my husbands sperm cooperate. After 3 months of Clomid we finally did a semen analysis and everything is great except his morphology is low at 3%. He started vitamins and is going to retest next Monday. This is all starting to get real old and stinks to not have anyone to talk to about it. Guys just don't understand :haha: I could blabber on but glad to finally be on here.


----------



## ChristineGG

Is femura an injectable? Seems like you could have a good chance w IUI :spermy: When is your next dr's apt? Mine is Thursday. Glad you came on here, I just joined too :happydance: No they don't understand :lol:


----------



## southaspen

Femara is another oral like clomid but works differently. I have had good success with clomid so hopefully the sam goes with this. I had an appt today, 20 follicles on right and 15 on the left with a hemorrhagic cyst. I go a week from Thursday and start meds tomorrow. Will trigger with Ovridel too. What did you do before injectables? Do you know where your issues are steming from?


----------



## ChristineGG

southaspen said:


> Femara is another oral like clomid but works differently. I have had good success with clomid so hopefully the sam goes with this. I had an appt today, 20 follicles on right and 15 on the left with a hemorrhagic cyst. I go a week from Thursday and start meds tomorrow. Will trigger with Ovridel too. What did you do before injectables? Do you know where your issues are steming from?

WOW you have a lot of follies :happydance: Before I did OPK's and charted, I had a HSG too- tried for over a year and half that way. My thyroid was off or I would have started the injections sooner. I have small ovaries, my FSH is a little low and my husbands mobility is a little slow. My RE said that if there was only one issue we prob wouldn't have a problem but the 3 of them combined makes it harder. So we are going to push these little ovaries \\:D/


----------



## Caramelwifey

Hey Christine! This is my first cycle of IUI but I am on day 11..Hubby and I have been married for 3 years on the 8th of this month <3:thumbup: We went in this morning and did the blood work as usual and did the US and the DR said everything is looking good and my lil ovaries are DEF responding :happydance: i got my trigger shot *ovidrel* but haven't been told when to take it!! But the nurse said it should be within the next 2 days! :cloud9: Good luck!


----------



## southaspen

ChristineGG said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> Femara is another oral like clomid but works differently. I have had good success with clomid so hopefully the sam goes with this. I had an appt today, 20 follicles on right and 15 on the left with a hemorrhagic cyst. I go a week from Thursday and start meds tomorrow. Will trigger with Ovridel too. What did you do before injectables? Do you know where your issues are steming from?
> 
> WOW you have a lot of follies :happydance: Before I did OPK's and charted, I had a HSG too- tried for over a year and half that way. My thyroid was off or I would have started the injections sooner. I have small ovaries, my FSH is a little low and my husbands mobility is:wohoo::wohoo: a little slow. My RE said that if there was only one issue we prob wouldn't have a problem but the 3 of them combined makes it harder. So we are going to push these little ovaries \\:D/Click to expand...

I did an HSG last month as well. Sounds like you are getting things figured out so that's awesome! Go ovaries, go! :woohoo:


----------



## southaspen

Caramelwifey said:


> Hey Christine! This is my first cycle of IUI but I am on day 11..Hubby and I have been married for 3 years on the 8th of this month <3:thumbup: We went in this morning and did the blood work as usual and did the US and the DR said everything is looking good and my lil ovaries are DEF responding :happydance: i got my trigger shot *ovidrel* but haven't been told when to take it!! But the nurse said it should be within the next 2 days! :cloud9: Good luck!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## ChristineGG

Caramelwifey said:


> Hey Christine! This is my first cycle of IUI but I am on day 11..Hubby and I have been married for 3 years on the 8th of this month <3:thumbup: We went in this morning and did the blood work as usual and did the US and the DR said everything is looking good and my lil ovaries are DEF responding :happydance: i got my trigger shot *ovidrel* but haven't been told when to take it!! But the nurse said it should be within the next 2 days! :cloud9: Good luck!

Hey Caramelwifey! Happy soon Anniversary :wedding: 
How many follies did you have and what size? When is your next appointment? Are you taking an injection prior to the Ovidrel? 
Good luck!!! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

southaspen said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> Femara is another oral like clomid but works differently. I have had good success with clomid so hopefully the sam goes with this. I had an appt today, 20 follicles on right and 15 on the left with a hemorrhagic cyst. I go a week from Thursday and start meds tomorrow. Will trigger with Ovridel too. What did you do before injectables? Do you know where your issues are steming from?
> 
> WOW you have a lot of follies :happydance: Before I did OPK's and charted, I had a HSG too- tried for over a year and half that way. My thyroid was off or I would have started the injections sooner. I have small ovaries, my FSH is a little low and my husbands mobility is:wohoo::wohoo: a little slow. My RE said that if there was only one issue we prob wouldn't have a problem but the 3 of them combined makes it harder. So we are going to push these little ovaries \\:D/Click to expand...
> 
> I did an HSG last month as well. Sounds like you are getting things figured out so that's awesome! Go ovaries, go! :woohoo:Click to expand...

Good Luck and keep me posted
:dust:


----------



## southaspen

ChristineGG said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> Femara is another oral like clomid but works differently. I have had good success with clomid so hopefully the sam goes with this. I had an appt today, 20 follicles on right and 15 on the left with a hemorrhagic cyst. I go a week from Thursday and start meds tomorrow. Will trigger with Ovridel too. What did you do before injectables? Do you know where your issues are steming from?
> 
> WOW you have a lot of follies :happydance: Before I did OPK's and charted, I had a HSG too- tried for over a year and half that way. My thyroid was off or I would have started the injections sooner. I have small ovaries, my FSH is a little low and my husbands mobility is:wohoo::wohoo: a little slow. My RE said that if there was only one issue we prob wouldn't have a problem but the 3 of them combined makes it harder. So we are going to push these little ovaries \\:D/Click to expand...
> 
> I did an HSG last month as well. Sounds like you are getting things figured out so that's awesome! Go ovaries, go! :woohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Good Luck and keep me posted
> :dust:Click to expand...



Same to you!! A couple more days for you!! :happydance:


----------



## ChristineGG

Hey everyone! I had my CD9 u/s today which showed 2 good sized follies, one 15 and the other 15.5( I have 10 under10). They decreased my follistim injection for tonight and tomorrow night I trigger followed by b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday :happydance: I hate to be greedy but I'm hoping for twins!
I hope everyone is feeling good and in good spirits. BABY DUST EVERYONE
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## southaspen

ChristineGG said:


> Hey everyone! I had my CD9 u/s today which showed 2 good sized follies, one 15 and the other 15.5( I have 10 under10). They decreased my follistim injection for tonight and tomorrow night I trigger followed by b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday :happydance: I hate to be greedy but I'm hoping for twins!
> I hope everyone is feeling good and in good spirits. BABY DUST EVERYONE
> :dust::dust::dust:

Awesome!!! I was going to ask you how things went. I didn't know they do back to back IUI but that is great!! Twins sounds like a great plan!! Keep us posted. 2 days of Femara done. Mostly just a headache and tired. Hubby has semen analysis on Monday. Fingers crossed so we can do IUI the next weekend. Congrats to you again!!


----------



## ChristineGG

southaspen said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I had my CD9 u/s today which showed 2 good sized follies, one 15 and the other 15.5( I have 10 under10). They decreased my follistim injection for tonight and tomorrow night I trigger followed by b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday :happydance: I hate to be greedy but I'm hoping for twins!
> I hope everyone is feeling good and in good spirits. BABY DUST EVERYONE
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Awesome!!! I was going to ask you how things went. I didn't know they do back to back IUI but that is great!! Twins sounds like a great plan!! Keep us posted. 2 days of Femara done. Mostly just a headache and tired. Hubby has semen analysis on Monday. Fingers crossed so we can do IUI the next weekend. Congrats to you again!!Click to expand...

Im feeling tired today too :sleep: I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! Keep me posted :flower:


----------



## love2006

ChristineGG said:


> Hey everyone! I had my CD9 u/s today which showed 2 good sized follies, one 15 and the other 15.5( I have 10 under10). They decreased my follistim injection for tonight and tomorrow night I trigger followed by b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday :happydance: I hate to be greedy but I'm hoping for twins!
> I hope everyone is feeling good and in good spirits. BABY DUST EVERYONE
> :dust::dust::dust:

Hi Christine, I am also doing injectible follistim this cycle. I am cd7 and I had an U/S today which should 1 follicle at 13.5 and several under 10. I go for more test on cd9. I am on 225 units of follistim nightly. What dose are you on?


----------



## ChristineGG

southaspen said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I had my CD9 u/s today which showed 2 good sized follies, one 15 and the other 15.5( I have 10 under10). They decreased my follistim injection for tonight and tomorrow night I trigger followed by b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday :happydance: I hate to be greedy but I'm hoping for twins!
> I hope everyone is feeling good and in good spirits. BABY DUST EVERYONE
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Awesome!!! I was going to ask you how things went. I didn't know they do back to back IUI but that is great!! Twins sounds like a great plan!! Keep us posted. 2 days of Femara done. Mostly just a headache and tired. Hubby has semen analysis on Monday. Fingers crossed so we can do IUI the next weekend. Congrats to you again!!Click to expand...

I have my fx for you! :flower:


----------



## ChristineGG

love2006 said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I had my CD9 u/s today which showed 2 good sized follies, one 15 and the other 15.5( I have 10 under10). They decreased my follistim injection for tonight and tomorrow night I trigger followed by b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday :happydance: I hate to be greedy but I'm hoping for twins!
> I hope everyone is feeling good and in good spirits. BABY DUST EVERYONE
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hi Christine, I am also doing injectible follistim this cycle. I am cd7 and I had an U/S today which should 1 follicle at 13.5 and several under 10. I go for more test on cd9. I am on 225 units of follistim nightly. What dose are you on?Click to expand...

Hey. I was on 300 of follistim from CD3-8 then lowered to 150 CD9. I triggered on CD10 and today was my first IUI, I will go again tomorrow morning. Keep me posted after your CD9 appointment! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

Hello everyone! This morning I had my first IUI, they didn't do an u/s prior so I'm not sure what size the follies were. I barely felt anything :thumbup: I will be going back tomorrow morning for another IUI. I hope everyone is doing good!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## southaspen

:happydance: exciting!!


----------



## ChristineGG

southaspen said:


> :happydance: exciting!!

Are you triggering next Wednesday and IUI Thursday?


----------



## southaspen

ChristineGG said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: exciting!!
> 
> Are you triggering next Wednesday and IUI Thursday?Click to expand...

I go in on Thursday for an US then trigger maybe Fri and IUI Sat or Sun depending on follicle size. I'm CD 7 so that would be 12 on Thurs.


----------



## love2006

ChristineGG said:


> Hello everyone! This morning I had my first IUI, they didn't do an u/s prior so I'm not sure what size the follies were. I barely felt anything :thumbup: I will be going back tomorrow morning for another IUI. I hope everyone is doing good!
> :dust::dust::dust:

Good luck! I will post my cd9 US results tomorrow


----------



## ChristineGG

southaspen said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: exciting!!
> 
> Are you triggering next Wednesday and IUI Thursday?Click to expand...
> 
> I go in on Thursday for an US then trigger maybe Fri and IUI Sat or Sun depending on follicle size. I'm CD 7 so that would be 12 on Thurs.Click to expand...

Fx for you! Let me know how you make out Thursday :flower:


----------



## ChristineGG

love2006 said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! This morning I had my first IUI, they didn't do an u/s prior so I'm not sure what size the follies were. I barely felt anything :thumbup: I will be going back tomorrow morning for another IUI. I hope everyone is doing good!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Good luck! I will post my cd9 US results tomorrowClick to expand...

Let me know how many follies and size tomorrow. Are you having b2b IUI? Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey! I figured I would join you in here. Hoping for a positive OPK tonight or tomorrow and then IUI. I hope everything went well for you today Christine. 

Fx for BFP!! :dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

MrsC8776 said:


> Hey! I figured I would join you in here. Hoping for a positive OPK tonight or tomorrow and then IUI. I hope everything went well for you today Christine.
> 
> Fx for BFP!! :dust:

Fxd for you! 
Yesterday I didn't feel anything during the IUI and minor cramps after; today I had pretty bad cramps during and for about 2 hours after then some spotting. How do you usually feel after?


----------



## MrsC8776

I usually have a little cramping during the IUI (sometimes worse than others) but nothing after. This last time I did have some spotting after the IUI because he had trouble getting into my cervix. He warned me though so I was expecting it. It is normal from what I have heard. I was concerned about it when I got home so I asked the wonderful ladies on here.


----------



## ChristineGG

MrsC8776 said:


> I usually have a little cramping during the IUI (sometimes worse than others) but nothing after. This last time I did have some spotting after the IUI because he had trouble getting into my cervix. He warned me though so I was expecting it. It is normal from what I have heard. I was concerned about it when I got home so I asked the wonderful ladies on here.

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## southaspen

ChristineGG said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: exciting!!
> 
> Are you triggering next Wednesday and IUI Thursday?Click to expand...
> 
> I go in on Thursday for an US then trigger maybe Fri and IUI Sat or Sun depending on follicle size. I'm CD 7 so that would be 12 on Thurs.Click to expand...
> 
> Fx for you! Let me know how you make out Thursday :flower:Click to expand...

For Sure!! Thanks!! Hope you are feeling a little better!! :flower: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> Hey! I figured I would join you in here. Hoping for a positive OPK tonight or tomorrow and then IUI. I hope everything went well for you today Christine.
> 
> Fx for BFP!! :dust:

Are they doing any US for you or not yet? I did 4 months of Clomid before I went to an RE and they started to do US and blood work. Good luck and have Fun!!:sex::dust::spermy:


----------



## MrsC8776

southaspen said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Hey! I figured I would join you in here. Hoping for a positive OPK tonight or tomorrow and then IUI. I hope everything went well for you today Christine.
> 
> Fx for BFP!! :dust:
> 
> Are they doing any US for you or not yet? I did 4 months of Clomid before I went to an RE and they started to do US and blood work. Good luck and have Fun!!:sex::dust::spermy:Click to expand...

Hey, no u/s or blood work for me. 100% unmedicated so I just go by OPK's and go in the next day for IUI. I don't get to BD this cycle as DH is out of country working for the next week. I hope Thursday goes well for you!

Oh and I did get a positive OPK today so I will be going in tomorrow!!


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Hey! I figured I would join you in here. Hoping for a positive OPK tonight or tomorrow and then IUI. I hope everything went well for you today Christine.
> 
> Fx for BFP!! :dust:
> 
> Are they doing any US for you or not yet? I did 4 months of Clomid before I went to an RE and they started to do US and blood work. Good luck and have Fun!!:sex::dust::spermy:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, no u/s or blood work for me. 100% unmedicated so I just go by OPK's and go in the next day for IUI. I don't get to BD this cycle as DH is out of country working for the next week. I hope Thursday goes well for you!
> 
> Oh and I did get a positive OPK today so I will be going in tomorrow!!Click to expand...

Good Luck tomorrow!! :dust:


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies :flow:

Hope you dont mind me joining you girls.

This is my first IUI as well, just went in today for CD3 scan everything is perfect and i have started my meds.

Im on Femara 5mg CD3-7 and then have a scan on CD11 (next tuesday) to check follicles and then trigger hopefully soon after and then the IUI anytime from Thursday till Saturday. And im also just having I IUI done not b2b, my doc said the success rates are about the same.


----------



## southaspen

Tella said:


> Hi ladies :flow:
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining you girls.
> 
> This is my first IUI as well, just went in today for CD3 scan everything is perfect and i have started my meds.
> 
> Im on Femara 5mg CD3-7 and then have a scan on CD11 (next tuesday) to check follicles and then trigger hopefully soon after and then the IUI anytime from Thursday till Saturday. And im also just having I IUI done not b2b, my doc said the success rates are about the same.

Hey Tella!!
Have you done Femara before or any other meds? I go in on Thursday for my CD12 scan. I am wondering how I will respond to Femara verses Clomid. I did really well on Clomid but was on it for 5 cycles before this one. Hubby has his repeat semen analysis today. Fingers crossed it comes back better than the last one. IUI this weekend as long as my eggs and his sperm would like to cooperate. Femara wasn't too bad for me, headache and irritable. But, well, how is that different from any other day. :haha: Good luck and keep us posted!! :dust:


----------



## Tella

southaspen > I've done clomid in 2010 but didnt respond at all on 50mg and my doc suspected Endo, so he suggested Ovarian Drilling and at the same time they can remove endo if there is any. Turned out the Endo covered my whole uterus, my ovaries and i had a huge chocolate cyst. They removed everything without causing any scaring.

Then i was suppose to do 6 months natural but i wasn't patient enough so i took 2 cycles of Clomid 50mg each and i responded very well, O'd on CD15 every time and LP was 14days but still no BFP :cry:

I then tried Soy Isoflavones for 2 months which didn't really do much just gave me horrible hot flushes and headaches. I then decided to take a break from all the temping, OPK's and timed Bding and just enjoy the festive period and get back into it in the new year.

So now we have started with the Femara and praying for a BFP in February as it is quite a significant month for me and DH as we started dating on the 18th and got engaged on the 25th so hoping 3rd will be BFP :D

How quickly did you get the headaches? I took my tablets 3 hours ago and i have a cracker of a headache!

Good luck for the scan on Thursday, we pray for nice big follicles so that your IUI can be done the weekend and for a BFP shortly after!


----------



## southaspen

Tella said:


> southaspen > I've done clomid in 2010 but didnt respond at all on 50mg and my doc suspected Endo, so he suggested Ovarian Drilling and at the same time they can remove endo if there is any. Turned out the Endo covered my whole uterus, my ovaries and i had a huge chocolate cyst. They removed everything without causing any scaring.
> 
> Then i was suppose to do 6 months natural but i wasn't patient enough so i took 2 cycles of Clomid 50mg each and i responded very well, O'd on CD15 every time and LP was 14days but still no BFP :cry:
> 
> I then tried Soy Isoflavones for 2 months which didn't really do much just gave me horrible hot flushes and headaches. I then decided to take a break from all the temping, OPK's and timed Bding and just enjoy the festive period and get back into it in the new year.
> 
> So now we have started with the Femara and praying for a BFP in February as it is quite a significant month for me and DH as we started dating on the 18th and got engaged on the 25th so hoping 3rd will be BFP :D
> 
> How quickly did you get the headaches? I took my tablets 3 hours ago and i have a cracker of a headache!
> 
> Good luck for the scan on Thursday, we pray for nice big follicles so that your IUI can be done the weekend and for a BFP shortly after!

Wow, you have had quite the journey already!! Glad they were able to get things cleaned out for you!! I agree on the taking a break. My OPKs were the same every month so I think I quit doing them in November but since going to the RE, they do US and triggers so I figure I don't need to do them. Haven't done a pregnancy test in months either. Too stressful to see that BFN!! As many times as I think I am not pregnant is the same as the number of times I think I am each TWW. Crazy!!

That will be pretty awesome to add baby to your list of February celebrations!! Fingers crossed for that!! I take my meds at night to miss out on nausea and headaches but about mid morning the headaches start. Hasn't been so bad yesterday and today since I am done taking them for this cycle. I think we should all just get BFPs this month!!! That sounds like a plan!!

:happydance::spermy::dust::spermy::happydance:


----------



## ChristineGG

Tella said:


> Hi ladies :flow:
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining you girls.
> 
> This is my first IUI as well, just went in today for CD3 scan everything is perfect and i have started my meds.
> 
> Im on Femara 5mg CD3-7 and then have a scan on CD11 (next tuesday) to check follicles and then trigger hopefully soon after and then the IUI anytime from Thursday till Saturday. And im also just having I IUI done not b2b, my doc said the success rates are about the same.

Welcome Tella :flower:
How many follies did you have today? I had b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday. My doctor waits 18 days post trigger injection to test. First I have o get a positive at home. Good luck and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

southaspen said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: exciting!!
> 
> Are you triggering next Wednesday and IUI Thursday?Click to expand...
> 
> I go in on Thursday for an US then trigger maybe Fri and IUI Sat or Sun depending on follicle size. I'm CD 7 so that would be 12 on Thurs.Click to expand...
> 
> Fx for you! Let me know how you make out Thursday :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> For Sure!! Thanks!! Hope you are feeling a little better!! :flower: :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

I feel much better thanks! 
Fxd for you Thursday!!!


----------



## southaspen

ChristineGG said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: exciting!!
> 
> Are you triggering next Wednesday and IUI Thursday?Click to expand...
> 
> I go in on Thursday for an US then trigger maybe Fri and IUI Sat or Sun depending on follicle size. I'm CD 7 so that would be 12 on Thurs.Click to expand...
> 
> Fx for you! Let me know how you make out Thursday :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> For Sure!! Thanks!! Hope you are feeling a little better!! :flower: :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel much better thanks!
> Fxd for you Thursday!!!Click to expand...

Thanks!! :flower:


----------



## love2006

ChristineGG said:


> love2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! This morning I had my first IUI, they didn't do an u/s prior so I'm not sure what size the follies were. I barely felt anything :thumbup: I will be going back tomorrow morning for another IUI. I hope everyone is doing good!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Good luck! I will post my cd9 US results tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> Let me know how many follies and size tomorrow. Are you having b2b IUI? Good luck!
> :dust:Click to expand...

I had my US yesterday and another one today. I have two one 19 and the other is 14. I have to take my follistim tonight and then the ovidrel one hour later. I have to take the follistim tonight because she wants the size 14 to grow atleast 1-2mm more. My IUI is scheduled for this Wednesday morning. I am only doing one IUI per cycle. How are you feeling?


----------



## love2006

Tella said:


> Hi ladies :flow:
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining you girls.
> 
> This is my first IUI as well, just went in today for CD3 scan everything is perfect and i have started my meds.
> 
> Im on Femara 5mg CD3-7 and then have a scan on CD11 (next tuesday) to check follicles and then trigger hopefully soon after and then the IUI anytime from Thursday till Saturday. And im also just having I IUI done not b2b, my doc said the success rates are about the same.

Welcome Tella!


----------



## ChristineGG

love2006 said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! This morning I had my first IUI, they didn't do an u/s prior so I'm not sure what size the follies were. I barely felt anything :thumbup: I will be going back tomorrow morning for another IUI. I hope everyone is doing good!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Good luck! I will post my cd9 US results tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> Let me know how many follies and size tomorrow. Are you having b2b IUI? Good luck!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I had my US yesterday and another one today. I have two one 19 and the other is 14. I have to take my follistim tonight and then the ovidrel one hour later. I have to take the follistim tonight because she wants the size 14 to grow atleast 1-2mm more. My IUI is scheduled for this Wednesday morning. I am only doing one IUI per cycle. How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Sounds like you have some good follies and good timing for your IUI :thumbup:
Let me know how you make out Wednesday, fxd! I feel good :)


----------



## Tella

Southaspen, Im the same, I HATE hpt's. And I don&#8217;t even try and squint for a line. If its not gonna smack me in the face then it is a bfn as far as im concered. I always have some in the house but I never have the urge to test early and if I do I just remember all the bfn's and it is over. But I don&#8217;t know about this month. Im gonna take on the mind set of IVF patients, where I will be PUPO lol.

I had very bad hot flashes last night as well. Unfortunately I started drinking mine at 13:30 yesterday and I have to take it at the same time daily. SO im stuck with afternoon headaches and hot flushes&#8230;argggg

Christine, Thanks :) He didn&#8217;t say how many I had. He just said everything is looking very good and we are ready to go ahead with treatment. TBH I didn&#8217;t know they could tell on CD3 already :blush: Suppose I will have to wait till next Tuesday then :dohh: Are you gonna wait so long or are you gonna test earlier? Fx'd for a BFP soon!!!!! :dust:

Love2006, thanks :flow: Fx'd that the 14 grows quickly and that you have two that will be released!!! Gl for the IUI tomorrow morning!!!!

AFM, Nothing new really. Just second day of meds. Grow follies grow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wobberly

Hi all, 

I hope I can join?

I have been trying for a baby for over 2 years, 27 with PCOS. 

I am on my 1st IUI cycle after 9 months of failed Clomid and I am on Gonal F injections and currently on CD9. I had my first US yesterday and I only have one follie at 12mm (lets hope its a good'n). 

My lining is still thin at 5.1mm and the hospital want it to be 8mm. I am to cary on injections until tomorrow and then go in for another scan.

Fingers crossed everything is progressing. 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Chiles

Even though I know many of you from another thread I will stalk here as well. :) Good Luck Ladies!!!


----------



## ChristineGG

Tella said:


> Southaspen, Im the same, I HATE hpt's. And I dont even try and squint for a line. If its not gonna smack me in the face then it is a bfn as far as im concered. I always have some in the house but I never have the urge to test early and if I do I just remember all the bfn's and it is over. But I dont know about this month. Im gonna take on the mind set of IVF patients, where I will be PUPO lol.
> 
> I had very bad hot flashes last night as well. Unfortunately I started drinking mine at 13:30 yesterday and I have to take it at the same time daily. SO im stuck with afternoon headaches and hot flushesargggg
> 
> Christine, Thanks :) He didnt say how many I had. He just said everything is looking very good and we are ready to go ahead with treatment. TBH I didnt know they could tell on CD3 already :blush: Suppose I will have to wait till next Tuesday then :dohh: Are you gonna wait so long or are you gonna test earlier? Fx'd for a BFP soon!!!!! :dust:
> 
> Love2006, thanks :flow: Fx'd that the 14 grows quickly and that you have two that will be released!!! Gl for the IUI tomorrow morning!!!!
> 
> AFM, Nothing new really. Just second day of meds. Grow follies grow!!!!!!!!!

Mine were all under 10 day3, maybe that's why they didn't say how many. I'm probably going to test February 4th or 5th, I don't want to stress too much about it :winkwink: 
Fxd for you on Tuesday, keep me posted!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

wobberly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope I can join?
> 
> I have been trying for a baby for over 2 years, 27 with PCOS.
> 
> I am on my 1st IUI cycle after 9 months of failed Clomid and I am on Gonal F injections and currently on CD9. I had my first US yesterday and I only have one follie at 12mm (lets hope its a good'n).
> 
> My lining is still thin at 5.1mm and the hospital want it to be 8mm. I am to cary on injections until tomorrow and then go in for another scan.
> 
> Fingers crossed everything is progressing.
> 
> Baby dust to all xx

Welcome wobberly :flower:
Fxd for your follie! When is your next scan?
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

MrsC8776 said:


> I usually have a little cramping during the IUI (sometimes worse than others) but nothing after. This last time I did have some spotting after the IUI because he had trouble getting into my cervix. He warned me though so I was expecting it. It is normal from what I have heard. I was concerned about it when I got home so I asked the wonderful ladies on here.

Hi I just wanted to see how you are doing and feeling? I hope your IUI went good. Did they do an u/s before the IUI?
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

Chiles said:


> Even though I know many of you from another thread I will stalk here as well. :) Good Luck Ladies!!!

Hi Chilies. I'm glad you joined us :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

ChristineGG said:
 

> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I usually have a little cramping during the IUI (sometimes worse than others) but nothing after. This last time I did have some spotting after the IUI because he had trouble getting into my cervix. He warned me though so I was expecting it. It is normal from what I have heard. I was concerned about it when I got home so I asked the wonderful ladies on here.
> 
> Hi I just wanted to see how you are doing and feeling? I hope your IUI went good. Did they do an u/s before the IUI?
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Hey, thanks for asking. Just got home and things went well today. No u/s before the IUI but thats usual. Now just on the 2ww! How are you doing and feeling?
:dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

MrsC8776 said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I usually have a little cramping during the IUI (sometimes worse than others) but nothing after. This last time I did have some spotting after the IUI because he had trouble getting into my cervix. He warned me though so I was expecting it. It is normal from what I have heard. I was concerned about it when I got home so I asked the wonderful ladies on here.
> 
> Hi I just wanted to see how you are doing and feeling? I hope your IUI went good. Did they do an u/s before the IUI?
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, thanks for asking. Just got home and things went well today. No u/s before the IUI but thats usual. Now just on the 2ww! How are you doing and feeling?
> :dust:Click to expand...

Glad to hear things went good:thumbup: I'm feeling good, a bit bloated. How do you feel? What's your test date? Mine is February 6th. 
:dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm glad you are feeling good. :thumbup: I haven't decided on a test date yet. If I'm counting right Feb. 6th would put me at 13dp IUI (day of or before AF) but I have short cycles. To be honest I think I will test before that just because I'm an early tester. :blush: I'm staying hopeful though. I have had a really good feeling about this cycle for a few days so hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## ChristineGG

MrsC8776 said:


> I'm glad you are feeling good. :thumbup: I haven't decided on a test date yet. If I'm counting right Feb. 6th would put me at 13dp IUI (day of or before AF) but I have short cycles. To be honest I think I will test before that just because I'm an early tester. :blush: I'm staying hopeful though. I have had a really good feeling about this cycle for a few days so hopefully it stays that way.

I'm glad your staying positive, positive thoughts bring positive results :happydance: 
What is the date that DH gets home?


----------



## MrsC8776

I agree! He will finally be home of the 31st!:happydance: I can't wait, it always seems like forever when he is gone.


----------



## ChristineGG

MrsC8776 said:


> I agree! He will finally be home of the 31st!:happydance: I can't wait, it always seems like forever when he is gone.

Less than a week :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

ChristineGG said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I agree! He will finally be home of the 31st!:happydance: I can't wait, it always seems like forever when he is gone.
> 
> Less than a week :happydance:Click to expand...

I know, I'm so excited! He actually leaves there in 4 days but it takes 2 whole days to get home. I'm doing all my cleaning now (I'm a clean freak) so that I don't stress about it right before he gets home. How are you doing? Anything new? I've decided that I will test on the 4th. Not sure if I can wait until then but I'm going to try. That will put me 11dpIUI.


----------



## ChristineGG

MrsC8776 said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I agree! He will finally be home of the 31st!:happydance: I can't wait, it always seems like forever when he is gone.
> 
> Less than a week :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I'm so excited! He actually leaves there in 4 days but it takes 2 whole days to get home. I'm doing all my cleaning now (I'm a clean freak) so that I don't stress about it right before he gets home. How are you doing? Anything new? I've decided that I will test on the 4th. Not sure if I can wait until then but I'm going to try. That will put me 11dpIUI.Click to expand...

I feel good, I notice that I have to pee lately a little more than normal(I'm not sure if it's from being bloated from the medications) and I have pressure in my ribs but that has been going on since a day or two after I started the injections so I'm sure it's normal :wacko: 
How do you feel? If you tested before the 4th would that be too soon to detect?


----------



## MrsC8776

ChristineGG said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I agree! He will finally be home of the 31st!:happydance: I can't wait, it always seems like forever when he is gone.
> 
> Less than a week :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I'm so excited! He actually leaves there in 4 days but it takes 2 whole days to get home. I'm doing all my cleaning now (I'm a clean freak) so that I don't stress about it right before he gets home. How are you doing? Anything new? I've decided that I will test on the 4th. Not sure if I can wait until then but I'm going to try. That will put me 11dpIUI.Click to expand...
> 
> I feel good, I notice that I have to pee lately a little more than normal(I'm not sure if it's from being bloated from the medications) and I have pressure in my ribs but that has been going on since a day or two after I started the injections so I'm sure it's normal :wacko:
> How do you feel? If you tested before the 4th would that be too soon to detect?Click to expand...

It might all be from the meds but think positive because it could be symptoms! I'm feeling my usual. Still positive but trying not to be to positive just in case. It might be to soon but there are people who get positives around 10 or 11 days. I think it all just depends. Since I have those ic's that I showed you I don't feel like I'm throwing money away by testing to early. I just buy the combo for the ovulation tests and think of the HPT's as an added bonus. Although I would probably test early even if I didn't have the ic's. :haha:


----------



## ChristineGG

MrsC8776 said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I agree! He will finally be home of the 31st!:happydance: I can't wait, it always seems like forever when he is gone.
> 
> Less than a week :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I'm so excited! He actually leaves there in 4 days but it takes 2 whole days to get home. I'm doing all my cleaning now (I'm a clean freak) so that I don't stress about it right before he gets home. How are you doing? Anything new? I've decided that I will test on the 4th. Not sure if I can wait until then but I'm going to try. That will put me 11dpIUI.Click to expand...
> 
> I feel good, I notice that I have to pee lately a little more than normal(I'm not sure if it's from being bloated from the medications) and I have pressure in my ribs but that has been going on since a day or two after I started the injections so I'm sure it's normal :wacko:
> How do you feel? If you tested before the 4th would that be too soon to detect?Click to expand...
> 
> It might all be from the meds but think positive because it could be symptoms! I'm feeling my usual. Still positive but trying not to be to positive just in case. It might be to soon but there are people who get positives around 10 or 11 days. I think it all just depends. Since I have those ic's that I showed you I don't feel like I'm throwing money away by testing to early. I just buy the combo for the ovulation tests and think of the HPT's as an added bonus. Although I would probably test early even if I didn't have the ic's. :haha:Click to expand...

LOL! It is quite tempting :D


----------



## MrsC8776

Yes it is and after 3 times it only gets worse!


----------



## southaspen

Just catching up after being busy for a couple days!! Glad to hear the IUIs went well. Hoping everyone's folllies are growing like weeds!! I have my Day 12 US tomorrow. Feeling bloated and having cramps/pains. Oh the fun of fertility drugs!! :dust: To Everyone!!


----------



## southaspen

Had my US, 2 follies, 1 at 15 and the other 18. Trigger tonight and IUI Sat morning. Hubby's SA was a little better. Morphology went to 4% from 3 last time and there was also some debris which IUI will help get rid of. I asked him if he has a confetti cannon in there or something. Haha! I hope everyone is doing well! Fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck tonight! Is this your first trigger shot? I hope the IUI goes well. It's good that you dh's SA went up a little. Your cannon comment was too funny! Fx everything goes well for you.


----------



## drsquid

im cd3. today is my 2nd dose of femara. did an unmedicated iui last month, this month doing femara cd2-6. then i guess us on day 12. im hoping i can trigger 1 day earlier than last month because otherwise the day of the iui im going to have to lie and sneak out of work which is REALLY hard to do. fingers crossed


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> Good luck tonight! Is this your first trigger shot? I hope the IUI goes well. It's good that you dh's SA went up a little. Your cannon comment was too funny! Fx everything goes well for you.

I had a trigger shot last month. Wasn't too bad, just tired if I remember correctly. How are you doing?


----------



## MrsC8776

southaspen said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tonight! Is this your first trigger shot? I hope the IUI goes well. It's good that you dh's SA went up a little. Your cannon comment was too funny! Fx everything goes well for you.
> 
> I had a trigger shot last month. Wasn't too bad, just tired if I remember correctly. How are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm doing good thank you. Do you test out the trigger shot or just wait it out? My one time using it I waited 7 days I think and then started testing. I didn't think the shot was bad at all. I had dh do it for me though, I just wanted him to be a part of it. I don't really recall how it made me feel.


----------



## drsquid

i was exhausted after my trigger and for a few days


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tonight! Is this your first trigger shot? I hope the IUI goes well. It's good that you dh's SA went up a little. Your cannon comment was too funny! Fx everything goes well for you.
> 
> I had a trigger shot last month. Wasn't too bad, just tired if I remember correctly. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing good thank you. Do you test out the trigger shot or just wait it out? My one time using it I waited 7 days I think and then started testing. I didn't think the shot was bad at all. I had dh do it for me though, I just wanted him to be a part of it. I don't really recall how it made me feel.Click to expand...

Just did the shot. It stung this time but I'll live. I just wait it out. I used to be a POAS freak but after all the BFNs I don't like to test. Although this is my first IUI so I am sure I will be expecting positive results. My PMS symptoms are so similar to pregnancy symptoms it about drives me nuts! At least tomorrow is Friday!! Ready for the weekend!!
:spermy::dust::spermy:


----------



## southaspen

drsquid said:


> i was exhausted after my trigger and for a few days

Being tired stinks especially with a busy day at work tomorrow but if that is the only symptom I get, I'll take it!!


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> im cd3. today is my 2nd dose of femara. did an unmedicated iui last month, this month doing femara cd2-6. then i guess us on day 12. im hoping i can trigger 1 day earlier than last month because otherwise the day of the iui im going to have to lie and sneak out of work which is REALLY hard to do. fingers crossed

See I can follow you here now! :haha: What day do you think you will trigger this time? You don't really have to tell work whats going on. Just say you have an appointment. I could see how it would be hard though. 



southaspen said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tonight! Is this your first trigger shot? I hope the IUI goes well. It's good that you dh's SA went up a little. Your cannon comment was too funny! Fx everything goes well for you.
> 
> I had a trigger shot last month. Wasn't too bad, just tired if I remember correctly. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing good thank you. Do you test out the trigger shot or just wait it out? My one time using it I waited 7 days I think and then started testing. I didn't think the shot was bad at all. I had dh do it for me though, I just wanted him to be a part of it. I don't really recall how it made me feel.Click to expand...
> 
> Just did the shot. It stung this time but I'll live. I just wait it out. I used to be a POAS freak but after all the BFNs I don't like to test. Although this is my first IUI so I am sure I will be expecting positive results. My PMS symptoms are so similar to pregnancy symptoms it about drives me nuts! At least tomorrow is Friday!! Ready for the weekend!!
> :spermy::dust::spermy:Click to expand...

Good job on the shot! Did you let it sit out for a few before using it? I didn't know to do this as no one told me to but like a half hour before I was suppose to use the trigger I looked it up and everyone said to leave it out for a few minutes and it stings a lot less. I isn't feel anything with it though so I'm not sure if it helped or not. Can't wait to here how things go for you on Saturday!


----------



## drsquid

heh trust me they are nosy *******s... ill likely go in an hour early. i will likely tell them i have to go meet with the lawyer (lawsuit from former job). they already know all the boring details about that. we dont get lunch breaks. we cant leave early etc etc.


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> im cd3. today is my 2nd dose of femara. did an unmedicated iui last month, this month doing femara cd2-6. then i guess us on day 12. im hoping i can trigger 1 day earlier than last month because otherwise the day of the iui im going to have to lie and sneak out of work which is REALLY hard to do. fingers crossed
> 
> See I can follow you here now! :haha: What day do you think you will trigger this time? You don't really have to tell work whats going on. Just say you have an appointment. I could see how it would be hard though.
> 
> I am lucky in that I work in the hospital where my RE is but it has also been impossible for my co-workers not to know what I am doing since there are so many US and blood work appointments. I just remember at the end of the day that family is forever and a job is just a job. But my co-workers are extremely supportive so it helps. Hope it goes well for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tonight! Is this your first trigger shot? I hope the IUI goes well. It's good that you dh's SA went up a little. Your cannon comment was too funny! Fx everything goes well for you.Click to expand...
> 
> I had a trigger shot last month. Wasn't too bad, just tired if I remember correctly. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing good thank you. Do you test out the trigger shot or just wait it out? My one time using it I waited 7 days I think and then started testing. I didn't think the shot was bad at all. I had dh do it for me though, I just wanted him to be a part of it. I don't really recall how it made me feel.Click to expand...
> 
> Just did the shot. It stung this time but I'll live. I just wait it out. I used to be a POAS freak but after all the BFNs I don't like to test. Although this is my first IUI so I am sure I will be expecting positive results. My PMS symptoms are so similar to pregnancy symptoms it about drives me nuts! At least tomorrow is Friday!! Ready for the weekend!!
> :spermy::dust::spermy:Click to expand...
> 
> Good job on the shot! Did you let it sit out for a few before using it? I didn't know to do this as no one told me to but like a half hour before I was suppose to use the trigger I looked it up and everyone said to leave it out for a few minutes and it stings a lot less. I isn't feel anything with it though so I'm not sure if it helped or not. Can't wait to here how things go for you on Saturday!Click to expand...

No I didn't let it sit out and as a nurse I should have known better but after giving shots all day long I just didn't think about it. Thanks for the encouragement about Saturday!! We haven't told our family about what we are doing because I don't want a million family members asking all the time how things are going. Nice to have you guys to talk to as you understand and they don't. :happydance:


----------



## southaspen

drsquid said:


> heh trust me they are nosy *******s... ill likely go in an hour early. i will likely tell them i have to go meet with the lawyer (lawsuit from former job). they already know all the boring details about that. we dont get lunch breaks. we cant leave early etc etc.

That stinks!! Been in that kind of situation before. Everyone likes to talk behind backs no matter where you work!! Hang in there!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> heh trust me they are nosy *******s... ill likely go in an hour early. i will likely tell them i have to go meet with the lawyer (lawsuit from former job). they already know all the boring details about that. we dont get lunch breaks. we cant leave early etc etc.

Hopefully everything will work out and you can get out of there. I hated nosey work people! They are the worst.


----------



## MrsC8776

southaspen said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> im cd3. today is my 2nd dose of femara. did an unmedicated iui last month, this month doing femara cd2-6. then i guess us on day 12. im hoping i can trigger 1 day earlier than last month because otherwise the day of the iui im going to have to lie and sneak out of work which is REALLY hard to do. fingers crossed
> 
> See I can follow you here now! :haha: What day do you think you will trigger this time? You don't really have to tell work whats going on. Just say you have an appointment. I could see how it would be hard though.
> 
> I am lucky in that I work in the hospital where my RE is but it has also been impossible for my co-workers not to know what I am doing since there are so many US and blood work appointments. I just remember at the end of the day that family is forever and a job is just a job. But my co-workers are extremely supportive so it helps. Hope it goes well for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tonight! Is this your first trigger shot? I hope the IUI goes well. It's good that you dh's SA went up a little. Your cannon comment was too funny! Fx everything goes well for you.Click to expand...
> 
> I had a trigger shot last month. Wasn't too bad, just tired if I remember correctly. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing good thank you. Do you test out the trigger shot or just wait it out? My one time using it I waited 7 days I think and then started testing. I didn't think the shot was bad at all. I had dh do it for me though, I just wanted him to be a part of it. I don't really recall how it made me feel.Click to expand...
> 
> Just did the shot. It stung this time but I'll live. I just wait it out. I used to be a POAS freak but after all the BFNs I don't like to test. Although this is my first IUI so I am sure I will be expecting positive results. My PMS symptoms are so similar to pregnancy symptoms it about drives me nuts! At least tomorrow is Friday!! Ready for the weekend!!
> :spermy::dust::spermy:Click to expand...
> 
> Good job on the shot! Did you let it sit out for a few before using it? I didn't know to do this as no one told me to but like a half hour before I was suppose to use the trigger I looked it up and everyone said to leave it out for a few minutes and it stings a lot less. I isn't feel anything with it though so I'm not sure if it helped or not. Can't wait to here how things go for you on Saturday!Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't let it sit out and as a nurse I should have known better but after giving shots all day long I just didn't think about it. Thanks for the encouragement about Saturday!! We haven't told our family about what we are doing because I don't want a million family members asking all the time how things are going. Nice to have you guys to talk to as you understand and they don't. :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm sure you were just trying not to be a nurse once you got home. It's easy to forget about things. Only two people in my family know what we are doing but they don't know the details. Like you I don't want the 50 million questions from them. My mother doesn't even know because before we started treatment I told her we were trying and she said "oh it will work the first time and you have nothing to worry about." So questions about it outside of here I can't deal with. It's better that way I think.


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> im cd3. today is my 2nd dose of femara. did an unmedicated iui last month, this month doing femara cd2-6. then i guess us on day 12. im hoping i can trigger 1 day earlier than last month because otherwise the day of the iui im going to have to lie and sneak out of work which is REALLY hard to do. fingers crossed
> 
> See I can follow you here now! :haha: What day do you think you will trigger this time? You don't really have to tell work whats going on. Just say you have an appointment. I could see how it would be hard though.
> 
> I am lucky in that I work in the hospital where my RE is but it has also been impossible for my co-workers not to know what I am doing since there are so many US and blood work appointments. I just remember at the end of the day that family is forever and a job is just a job. But my co-workers are extremely supportive so it helps. Hope it goes well for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tonight! Is this your first trigger shot? I hope the IUI goes well. It's good that you dh's SA went up a little. Your cannon comment was too funny! Fx everything goes well for you.Click to expand...
> 
> I had a trigger shot last month. Wasn't too bad, just tired if I remember correctly. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing good thank you. Do you test out the trigger shot or just wait it out? My one time using it I waited 7 days I think and then started testing. I didn't think the shot was bad at all. I had dh do it for me though, I just wanted him to be a part of it. I don't really recall how it made me feel.Click to expand...
> 
> Just did the shot. It stung this time but I'll live. I just wait it out. I used to be a POAS freak but after all the BFNs I don't like to test. Although this is my first IUI so I am sure I will be expecting positive results. My PMS symptoms are so similar to pregnancy symptoms it about drives me nuts! At least tomorrow is Friday!! Ready for the weekend!!
> :spermy::dust::spermy:Click to expand...
> 
> Good job on the shot! Did you let it sit out for a few before using it? I didn't know to do this as no one told me to but like a half hour before I was suppose to use the trigger I looked it up and everyone said to leave it out for a few minutes and it stings a lot less. I isn't feel anything with it though so I'm not sure if it helped or not. Can't wait to here how things go for you on Saturday!Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't let it sit out and as a nurse I should have known better but after giving shots all day long I just didn't think about it. Thanks for the encouragement about Saturday!! We haven't told our family about what we are doing because I don't want a million family members asking all the time how things are going. Nice to have you guys to talk to as you understand and they don't. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you were just trying not to be a nurse once you got home. It's easy to forget about things. Only two people in my family know what we are doing but they don't know the details. Like you I don't want the 50 million questions from them. My mother doesn't even know because before we started treatment I told her we were trying and she said "oh it will work the first time and you have nothing to worry about." So questions about it outside of here I can't deal with. It's better that way I think.Click to expand...

Exactly!!! People who have never had a problem getting pregnant don't understand the rollercoaster of emotions we go through every month. My mother-in-law starting making baby hats and booties. Some she sells but I know she is just waiting to hear we are pregnant. Most of the it doesn't bother me sometimes I just don't want to hear about baby stuff or everyone else in the world that is pregnant. Ok enough with the rant. Well I should get some sleep! Good Night All!


----------



## MrsC8776

Exactly!!! People who have never had a problem getting pregnant don't understand the rollercoaster of emotions we go through every month. My mother-in-law starting making baby hats and booties. Some she sells but I know she is just waiting to hear we are pregnant. Most of the it doesn't bother me sometimes I just don't want to hear about baby stuff or everyone else in the world that is pregnant. Ok enough with the rant. Well I should get some sleep! Good Night All![/QUOTE]

I know how you feel! It's a big roller coaster. :hugs: Rants always help, at least thats the way I look at it. :winkwink:


----------



## Tella

southaspen > Glad the trigger went well and that your follicle as are nice and big :D Now those little :spermy: must just catch that eggy!!! Yay on the increase on morphology! Confetti cannon :haha:

This is gonna be my first trigger shot, how do you do it? Im gonna have to do it myself otherwise im gonna have to deal with a passed out DH. I gave the dogs a injection about a month ago and he couldn&#8217;t even look, now whats the chances he will be able to give me a shot :haha:

Im the same, I have only told a hand full of people like my mom, best friend and sister in law that is far away but going through the same as me. Also don&#8217;t want the pitty looks if it doesn&#8217;t work so the less people that know the better. The only difficult part is the weekend, everyone wants to go out and party and we have stopped drinking after my appointment on the 12th of Jan and no one understands why :lol:

drsquid > Fx'd for a earlier trigger and a BFP to follow shortly.

MrsC > Fingers staying crossed for you!!! Third time lucky :)

AFM > CD7, Last day of meds :wohoo: and my scan in only 4 day!!!!!!!!!!!! Im sure excited, cant wait for next week!


----------



## southaspen

Tella said:


> southaspen > Glad the trigger went well and that your follicle as are nice and big :D Now those little :spermy: must just catch that eggy!!! Yay on the increase on morphology! Confetti cannon :haha:
> 
> This is gonna be my first trigger shot, how do you do it? Im gonna have to do it myself otherwise im gonna have to deal with a passed out DH. I gave the dogs a injection about a month ago and he couldnt even look, now whats the chances he will be able to give me a shot :haha:
> 
> Im the same, I have only told a hand full of people like my mom, best friend and sister in law that is far away but going through the same as me. Also do
> 
> Code:
> 
> nt want the pitty looks if it doesnt work so the less people that know the better. The only difficult part is the weekend, everyone wants to go out and party and we have stopped drinking after my appointment on the 12th of Jan and no one understands why :lol:
> 
> drsquid > Fx'd for a earlier trigger and a BFP to follow shortly.
> 
> MrsC > Fingers staying crossed for you!!! Third time lucky :)
> 
> AFM > CD7, Last day of meds :wohoo: and my scan in only 4 day!!!!!!!!!!!! Im sure excited, cant wait for next week!

I used Ovidrel and mine was subcutaneous which you can do in your stomach. They also have an intramuscular version which would go in your hip/butt muscle. Just clean the area with alcohol and shoot. It should be refrigerated until you use it. Letting it sit for a little bit to warm up might prevent a little stinging. My hubby wants to give me a shot but so far I:wacko: have been able to do it myself. I prefer my nurse technique to what he might do


----------



## Chiles

Tella said:


> southaspen > Glad the trigger went well and that your follicle as are nice and big :D Now those little :spermy: must just catch that eggy!!! Yay on the increase on morphology! Confetti cannon :haha:
> 
> This is gonna be my first trigger shot, how do you do it? Im gonna have to do it myself otherwise im gonna have to deal with a passed out DH. I gave the dogs a injection about a month ago and he couldnt even look, now whats the chances he will be able to give me a shot :haha:
> 
> Im the same, I have only told a hand full of people like my mom, best friend and sister in law that is far away but going through the same as me. Also dont want the pitty looks if it doesnt work so the less people that know the better. The only difficult part is the weekend, everyone wants to go out and party and we have stopped drinking after my appointment on the 12th of Jan and no one understands why :lol:
> 
> drsquid > Fx'd for a earlier trigger and a BFP to follow shortly.
> 
> MrsC > Fingers staying crossed for you!!! Third time lucky :)
> 
> AFM > CD7, Last day of meds :wohoo: and my scan in only 4 day!!!!!!!!!!!! Im sure excited, cant wait for next week!

I did the 10000iu HCG shot, I had to mix mines and it was given in the butt(IM). . My DH did give me all my injections. I was nervous about the HCG but it did not hurt afterall. The next day that area was a little sore. 

We have not told anyone about us TTC but they are starting to wonder whats going on. I went out with my girls last weekend and they saw I was not drinking and asked was I preggo. I never been a big drinker, so it was no big deal. I pretended to fix a drink while we was waiting on the other girls to meet up (all sprite)


----------



## drsquid

i mixed my own hcg as well ($50 dif in price.. yeah i think i can mix it). got all worked up making sure i drew it all up i forgot to wipe my leg with alcohol.. also.. dont plan on using my thigh again. im pretty muscular so every step i took for the next 2 days HURT.


----------



## southaspen

Well IUI is done. I'm not super hopeful after hearing that our motile sperm count after wash was only 2 million. I know it only takes one but I was not expecting that low of a number. The IUI itself was no big deal. He found an endo-cervical polyp which bleeds easily. He said it doesn't impede conception or anything but should be removed. Explains why I have a lot of bleeding through out the month. I hope everyone else is doing good!!! Fingers crossed for everyone! Better put my happy face on as the in-laws are on their way over!! Later!!


----------



## Chiles

Don't sweat it. I have read success stories with low counts. My DH started supplements and I def know that helped his count. I didn't get my numbers from the iui but I know they were "good" and over their 10mil minimum. FX, its not over unless the witch show her ugly face :dust:


----------



## southaspen

Chiles said:


> Don't sweat it. I have read success stories with low counts. My DH started supplements and I def know that helped his count. I didn't get my numbers from the iui but I know they were "good" and over their 10mil minimum. FX, its not over unless the witch show her ugly face :dust:

Thanks!! He has been eating his pills for about 2 months now. Yeah that witch!!!


----------



## ChristineGG

Hey everyone. I've been off the site for a few days. I wanted to check and see how everyone is doing? Any IUI's coming up, anyone testing soon? 

AFM today is the 9th day after my trigger shit and 8 dpiui (I did b2b). My official test date is February 6th. I hope everyone is feeling good and staying positive! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

ChristineGG said:


> Hey everyone. I've been off the site for a few days. I wanted to check and see how everyone is doing? Any IUI's coming up, anyone testing soon?
> 
> AFM today is the 9th day after my trigger shit and 8 dpiui (I did b2b). My official test date is February 6th. I hope everyone is feeling good and staying positive!
> :dust::dust::dust:

:rofl: I think we have a misspelled word up there! Made me laugh so hard, thanks for that even if you didn't mean it. 

I'm doing my best to stay positive and I hope you are doing the same. Fx for many BFP's this cycle!!


----------



## Tella

Lol, also :rofl: laughing hard!

I should be doing my IUI by Friday not sure, depends on my follicles Tuesday :) 

GL with the rest of ur TWW!


----------



## southaspen

Tella said:


> Lol, also :rofl: laughing hard!
> 
> I should be doing my IUI by Friday not sure, depends on my follicles Tuesday :)
> 
> GL with the rest of ur TWW!

Good Luck!!!:dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

MrsC8776 said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I've been off the site for a few days. I wanted to check and see how everyone is doing? Any IUI's coming up, anyone testing soon?
> 
> AFM today is the 9th day after my trigger shit and 8 dpiui (I did b2b). My official test date is February 6th. I hope everyone is feeling good and staying positive!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :rofl: I think we have a misspelled word up there! Made me laugh so hard, thanks for that even if you didn't mean it.
> 
> I'm doing my best to stay positive and I hope you are doing the same. Fx for many BFP's this cycle!![/QUOTE
> Oops auto-correct! :haha:
> I'm glad you are good! 2more days for you :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## ChristineGG

Tella said:


> Lol, also :rofl: laughing hard!
> 
> I should be doing my IUI by Friday not sure, depends on my follicles Tuesday :)
> 
> GL with the rest of ur TWW!

Auto correct :haha:
Let us know how you make out Tuesday! Good luck!! 
Thanks :flower:


----------



## ChristineGG

Hey everyone! I hope you all are doing well and in good spirits! 
AFM AF came yesterday, I was thinking maybe it was spotting but this morning confirmed its AF. I will be going in for my CD3 u/s and bloodwork tomorrow.
:dust::dust:


----------



## Chiles

OMG!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! We were iui buddies. 


my tummy dropped reading this!!!!! Sorry she showed up :( Hope this cycle is better. Is this your 1st ever short Lutheal Phase? The bright side is you get to start a new cycle.


----------



## ChristineGG

This is the earliest AF has come for me, I had a 20 day cycle. I've had 22 days before but I'd say my average is 24. Yes I'm already CD3 tomorrow :)
How have you been feeling? Fxd for you!!
:dust:


----------



## Chiles

Well I hope this is the magical cycle for you. 

AFM I am still in the TWW horror. I am trying to ignore any and all symptoms. I feel deep inside I may be getting prepared for the next cycle. I am still waiting on my progesterone results. 

What meds are you using this cycle.


----------



## ChristineGG

Thanks! I hope this is your month! 
Still follistim and ovidrel. I have an apt February 15th to discuss IVF with my RE in case the IUI doesn't work this cycle.


----------



## southaspen

ChristineGG said:


> Thanks! I hope this is your month!
> Still follistim and ovidrel. I have an apt February 15th to discuss IVF with my RE in case the IUI doesn't work this cycle.

I'm sorry!!! Hang in there! Hopefully this is the cycle.


----------



## ChristineGG

southaspen said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I hope this is your month!
> Still follistim and ovidrel. I have an apt February 15th to discuss IVF with my RE in case the IUI doesn't work this cycle.
> 
> I'm sorry!!! Hang in there! Hopefully this is the cycle.Click to expand...

Thanks. When are you testing? Fxd for you!!:dust::dust:


----------



## wobberly

I had my first IUI cycle yesterday - im in the dreaded TWW - arrghh its going to be a long 2 weeks...


----------



## saffiya

ChristineGG said:


> My husband and I have been TTC for over a year and half. This is my first cycle with injections and IUI. Today is CD6, I have been taking follistim for the last 3 days and Ovidrel will be used for my trigger. I'd love to to connect and share experience's. Baby Dust EVERYONE
> :dust:

Hello and hope you ladies dont mind me joining in. I am looking for a ttc cycle buddy. I have been ttc for over a year and a half and my husband i did the time intercourse now we are moving on to iui... I am going to be taking clomid starting cd3 and cant wait to see how everything works out... hope to gain some ttc and iui buddies...


----------



## saffiya

wobberly said:


> I had my first IUI cycle yesterday - im in the dreaded TWW - arrghh its going to be a long 2 weeks...

How did it go yesterday and yes i just came from the long 2ww and it was miserable but hopefully you can get a good outcome and get your bfp... Did you also get the trigger shoy before your iui?


----------



## southaspen

ChristineGG said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I hope this is your month!
> Still follistim and ovidrel. I have an apt February 15th to discuss IVF with my RE in case the IUI doesn't work this cycle.
> 
> I'm sorry!!! Hang in there! Hopefully this is the cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. When are you testing? Fxd for you!!:dust::dust:Click to expand...

Oh I don't know when I will test. I usually have a 14 day luteal phase so that is just before Valentine's Day. I'm just not overly excited this time after the low count IUI. Will just wait and see if AF shows up. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Tella

I've just done my trigger and surprisingly it wasn't so bad :) Doc told us to BD tonight and then not again till after the IUI. But I'm not sure about that, any input?


----------



## southaspen

Tella said:


> I've just done my trigger and surprisingly it wasn't so bad :) Doc told us to BD tonight and then not again till after the IUI. But I'm not sure about that, any input?

That is the same thing our RE told us. Good Luck!!


----------



## ChristineGG

saffiya said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> My husband and I have been TTC for over a year and half. This is my first cycle with injections and IUI. Today is CD6, I have been taking follistim for the last 3 days and Ovidrel will be used for my trigger. I'd love to to connect and share experience's. Baby Dust EVERYONE
> :dust:
> 
> Hello and hope you ladies dont mind me joining in. I am looking for a ttc cycle buddy. I have been ttc for over a year and a half and my husband i did the time intercourse now we are moving on to iui... I am going to be taking clomid starting cd3 and cant wait to see how everything works out... hope to gain some ttc and iui buddies...Click to expand...

Welcome Saffiya! Where are you in your cycle? Tomorrow is CD3 for me. I take follistim injections and ovidrel for a trigger and have b2b IUI's. This is my 2nd cycle. Lots of luck to you and baby dust!
:dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

wobberly said:


> I had my first IUI cycle yesterday - im in the dreaded TWW - arrghh its going to be a long 2 weeks...

Fxd for you wobberly! How are you feeling? 
:dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

southaspen said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I hope this is your month!
> Still follistim and ovidrel. I have an apt February 15th to discuss IVF with my RE in case the IUI doesn't work this cycle.
> 
> I'm sorry!!! Hang in there! Hopefully this is the cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. When are you testing? Fxd for you!!:dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I don't know when I will test. I usually have a 14 day luteal phase so that is just before Valentine's Day. I'm just not overly excited this time after the low count IUI. Will just wait and see if AF shows up. Thanks for the support!Click to expand...

You only need one :winkwink: I hope this is your month!


----------



## ChristineGG

Tella said:


> I've just done my trigger and surprisingly it wasn't so bad :) Doc told us to BD tonight and then not again till after the IUI. But I'm not sure about that, any input?

Hey Tella. I was instructed to not have any unprotected BD during the treatment. My doctor is calling me tomorrow night and I will be asking about that also. Fxd for you! Do you have a test date?


----------



## No Doubt

Hi Ladies,

I will be doing my first round of IUI next cycle...hopefully we won't need to go there...and I just wanted to get a little insight and opinions on it. I'm also looking for a group of ladies that will be or have been doing IUI to travel this journey with. My first intrauterine ultrasound will be sometime next week, and amonth later if fate doesn't intervene will be my first, and hopefully last, IUI.

I am a little freaked about it as I have never had an intrauterine ultrasound, but I am excited because I feel like this will work as all our bloodwork and test have been fine. Hubby had a low sperm count on one of the test but all of the doctors feel it's nothing to worry about as all the other numbers are good. This is month 7 of clomid and I can definately say I feel it more, so I'm hoping that we only have two more cycles to go for that reason too. But make no mistake, I will do whatever I can to have our little bundle.

With that being said, any thoughts?


----------



## love2006

ChristineGG said:


> Hey everyone! I hope you all are doing well and in good spirits!
> AFM AF came yesterday, I was thinking maybe it was spotting but this morning confirmed its AF. I will be going in for my CD3 u/s and bloodwork tomorrow.
> :dust::dust:

Christine, I am soooo sorry that AF came yesterday. I hope the next cycle will bring a BFP with a healthy 9 months. If this cycle does not work out for us, I will also do one more IUI before moving on to IVF. Are you staying on your current dose of follistim or is the RE making any changes for the next IUI?


----------



## drsquid

bummer on af, it sucks but at least for me i was happy it didnt get drawn out.. sucked to start over but it meant at least the clock had restarted


----------



## Tella

I discussed it wiht DH last night and we desided to not BD last night and wait till Thursday night after the IUI, then we will BD again just for good measure.

How many of you girls still temp whilst doing IUI? I know it can give alot of insight into when I O but im scared its gonna give me something else to worry about. Like if i O a day early or late from IUI? I prefer late as i know there will be spermies waiting but if it is early there will be none as we DTD on Sunday morning last :dohh:


----------



## southaspen

Tella said:


> I discussed it wiht DH last night and we desided to not BD last night and wait till Thursday night after the IUI, then we will BD again just for good measure.
> 
> How many of you girls still temp whilst doing IUI? I know it can give alot of insight into when I O but im scared its gonna give me something else to worry about. Like if i O a day early or late from IUI? I prefer late as i know there will be spermies waiting but if it is early there will be none as we DTD on Sunday morning last :dohh:

I don't temp. I would go crazy if I knew I o'd too soon for an IUI. Good luck!!!:flower:


----------



## ChristineGG

No Doubt said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I will be doing my first round of IUI next cycle...hopefully we won't need to go there...and I just wanted to get a little insight and opinions on it. I'm also looking for a group of ladies that will be or have been doing IUI to travel this journey with. My first intrauterine ultrasound will be sometime next week, and amonth later if fate doesn't intervene will be my first, and hopefully last, IUI.
> 
> I am a little freaked about it as I have never had an intrauterine ultrasound, but I am excited because I feel like this will work as all our bloodwork and test have been fine. Hubby had a low sperm count on one of the test but all of the doctors feel it's nothing to worry about as all the other numbers are good. This is month 7 of clomid and I can definately say I feel it more, so I'm hoping that we only have two more cycles to go for that reason too. But make no mistake, I will do whatever I can to have our little bundle.
> 
> With that being said, any thoughts?

The intrauterine ultrasound is like your annual visit, minus the pap smear. It doesn't hurt at all! 
I had my first IUI on January 20th. Feel free to ask questions as they come up. Good luck! 
:dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

Tella said:


> I discussed it wiht DH last night and we desided to not BD last night and wait till Thursday night after the IUI, then we will BD again just for good measure.
> 
> How many of you girls still temp whilst doing IUI? I know it can give alot of insight into when I O but im scared its gonna give me something else to worry about. Like if i O a day early or late from IUI? I prefer late as i know there will be spermies waiting but if it is early there will be none as we DTD on Sunday morning last :dohh:

I don't temp, I think it's another thing for me to worry about. Good luck! 
:dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

Hey! I had my CD3 u/s and bloodwork today. I had a good amount of follies but also have 3 large cysts. The nurse called and said my doctor wants to cancel me this cycle and hopes they go away so I can start back next cycle. This is just a minor bump and i'll be back (gives me a few weeks to get back to my spinning class- I've taken off the last 2 months and it shows!) :winkwink::I wish you all good luck this month and lots of baby dust!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## southaspen

ChristineGG said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> I discussed it wiht DH last night and we desided to not BD last night and wait till Thursday night after the IUI, then we will BD again just for good measure.
> 
> How many of you girls still temp whilst doing IUI? I know it can give alot of insight into when I O but im scared its gonna give me something else to worry about. Like if i O a day early or late from IUI? I prefer late as i know there will be spermies waiting but if it is early there will be none as we DTD on Sunday morning last :dohh:
> 
> I don't temp, I think it's another thing for me to worry about. Good luck!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Is there a two thumbs up anywhere for your comment!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tella

Christine > sorry about the cysts, but u looking at it the right way. Get your body in shape and have a stress free cycle, and take on the next with a Positive attitude :hugs:

GL to all the other girls!

Afm>My day has come :wohoo: going in in less than 3 hours :happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck Tella! Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## wobberly

Hey can I join?
I started Gonal - F injection on CD2 - CD14 then I triggered Ovidrill on CD15 and had the IUI on CD16. I am now 3dpiui. This 2 week waiting game is horrid. 

I had one follie which was 19mm on CD13 and one which was 12mm and my lining was 7.4mm. By the time I triggered I would of hoped for larger follie and thicker lining. 

I have been told to test on 13th Feb - seems so long away....

No symptoms apart from tender boobs but thats all to do with the HGC shot (I think). My temps have increased too so hoping they stay up!

FX for everyone hey!


----------



## ChristineGG

wobberly said:


> Hey can I join?
> I started Gonal - F injection on CD2 - CD14 then I triggered Ovidrill on CD15 and had the IUI on CD16. I am now 3dpiui. This 2 week waiting game is horrid.
> 
> I had one follie which was 19mm on CD13 and one which was 12mm and my lining was 7.4mm. By the time I triggered I would of hoped for larger follie and thicker lining.
> 
> I have been told to test on 13th Feb - seems so long away....
> 
> No symptoms apart from tender boobs but thats all to do with the HGC shot (I think). My temps have increased too so hoping they stay up!
> 
> FX for everyone hey!

Welcome wobberly :hi: All you need is one :winkwink: and 19 sounds great! Good luck! Fxd for you! 
:dust::dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

Hey Tella! How did today go? How are you feeling?


----------



## Tella

Sorry I thought i updated on my phones yesterday but obviously it didnt post it :cry:

Ok my IUI was surprisingly quick, doc was in and out in like 90sec, talk about a quickly :haha: :rofl: Numbers where great 30million post wash, 100% motility and good energy as the FS put it. Was very happy as I got to lie down afterwards for about 45mins hope it helped the :spermy:'s Had lots of O pains on the right had side where my 22mm follicle was on CD11, from early yesterday morning. This continued till about 2/3pm along with the cramping after the IUI but I could tell the difference between the two. Then last night about 6hours after IUI, I took out the softcup I put in after the IUI and there were some dark blood in it. First I worried a bit but that was the only bit, nothing when I went to the bathroom again. So im not too worried about that. Today im fine no cramps at all. 

Using progesterone 2 daily Vaginally. I have bloods scheduled for the 14th of February so Fx'd for a Valentines BFP!


----------



## wobberly

I test on the 13th - good luck x


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck ladies!!!! I hope you both get your :bfp:


----------



## ChristineGG

Tella said:


> Sorry I thought i updated on my phones yesterday but obviously it didnt post it :cry:
> 
> Ok my IUI was surprisingly quick, doc was in and out in like 90sec, talk about a quickly :haha: :rofl: Numbers where great 30million post wash, 100% motility and good energy as the FS put it. Was very happy as I got to lie down afterwards for about 45mins hope it helped the :spermy:'s Had lots of O pains on the right had side where my 22mm follicle was on CD11, from early yesterday morning. This continued till about 2/3pm along with the cramping after the IUI but I could tell the difference between the two. Then last night about 6hours after IUI, I took out the softcup I put in after the IUI and there were some dark blood in it. First I worried a bit but that was the only bit, nothing when I went to the bathroom again. So im not too worried about that. Today im fine no cramps at all.
> 
> Using progesterone 2 daily Vaginally. I have bloods scheduled for the 14th of February so Fx'd for a Valentines BFP!

LOL it is a quickie :rofl: The blood could be from the procedure OR implantation bleeding :D I had to lookup what a softcup is :dohh: Does your doctor know that you use that? I don't know why I ask that :haha:
Fxd for you! 
:dust:


----------



## Tella

ChristineGG said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I thought i updated on my phones yesterday but obviously it didnt post it :cry:
> 
> Ok my IUI was surprisingly quick, doc was in and out in like 90sec, talk about a quickly :haha: :rofl: Numbers where great 30million post wash, 100% motility and good energy as the FS put it. Was very happy as I got to lie down afterwards for about 45mins hope it helped the :spermy:'s Had lots of O pains on the right had side where my 22mm follicle was on CD11, from early yesterday morning. This continued till about 2/3pm along with the cramping after the IUI but I could tell the difference between the two. Then last night about 6hours after IUI, I took out the softcup I put in after the IUI and there were some dark blood in it. First I worried a bit but that was the only bit, nothing when I went to the bathroom again. So im not too worried about that. Today im fine no cramps at all.
> 
> Using progesterone 2 daily Vaginally. I have bloods scheduled for the 14th of February so Fx'd for a Valentines BFP!
> 
> LOL it is a quickie :rofl: The blood could be from the procedure OR implantation bleeding :D I had to lookup what a softcup is :dohh: Does your doctor know that you use that? I don't know why I ask that :haha:
> Fxd for you!
> :dust:Click to expand...

I did ask first, but they were fine with it. It only keeps the spermy's in place incase they do wander in the wrong dirrection :haha: But i had to explain what it was at first as they didnt know what it was as its not available in South Africa, I just import them for myself.


----------



## ChristineGG

Hey everyone! I wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing/feeling and get updated on where you are on your cycle.
:dust:


----------



## southaspen

ChristineGG said:


> Hey everyone! I wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing/feeling and get updated on where you are on your cycle.
> :dust:

I am cycle day 23 and 9 days post IUI. I have had some bloaty crampy feeling but I also get that at other times so not getting my hopes too high. Another week wait for me. How are you doing?


----------



## MrsC8776

I am doing ok. AF is due today or tomorrow and I'm getting BFN's. Not sure whats going on but I don't feel like AF is on her way. Hmmm... I just want to know whats happening!


----------



## ChristineGG

southaspen said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing/feeling and get updated on where you are on your cycle.
> :dust:
> 
> I am cycle day 23 and 9 days post IUI. I have had some bloaty crampy feeling but I also get that at other times so not getting my hopes too high. Another week wait for me. How are you doing?Click to expand...

When is your test date? Fxd for you! I'm enjoying my month off, I had 3 good sized cysts so I had to take this cycle off. 
:dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

MrsC8776 said:


> I am doing ok. AF is due today or tomorrow and I'm getting BFN's. Not sure whats going on but I don't feel like AF is on her way. Hmmm... I just want to know whats happening!

Does your doctor do a blood test or only if you get a positive at home(that's what my doctor does)?


----------



## ChristineGG

wobberly said:


> I test on the 13th - good luck x

Fxd for you! Keep us posted 
:dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

ChristineGG said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I am doing ok. AF is due today or tomorrow and I'm getting BFN's. Not sure whats going on but I don't feel like AF is on her way. Hmmm... I just want to know whats happening!
> 
> Does your doctor do a blood test or only if you get a positive at home(that's what my doctor does)?Click to expand...

They said to call after AF is late so if she's not here tomorrow I will call.


----------



## southaspen

ChristineGG said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing/feeling and get updated on where you are on your cycle.
> :dust:
> 
> I am cycle day 23 and 9 days post IUI. I have had some bloaty crampy feeling but I also get that at other times so not getting my hopes too high. Another week wait for me. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> When is your test date? Fxd for you! I'm enjoying my month off, I had 3 good sized cysts so I had to take this cycle off.
> :dust:Click to expand...

Well my cycle is usually about 30 days so in about 7 days I should know whether or not I should test. I just got a call from my husband's semen DNA fragmentation analysis and things seem pretty good. Of course I am happy but on the other hand it makes me wonder why things aren't working. Try and enjoy your cycle off. I had a hemorrhagic cyst that finally went away on this last US. :flower:


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I am doing ok. AF is due today or tomorrow and I'm getting BFN's. Not sure whats going on but I don't feel like AF is on her way. Hmmm... I just want to know whats happening!
> 
> Does your doctor do a blood test or only if you get a positive at home(that's what my doctor does)?Click to expand...
> 
> They said to call after AF is late so if she's not here tomorrow I will call.Click to expand...

Keep that witch away!!! :dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

MrsC8776 said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I am doing ok. AF is due today or tomorrow and I'm getting BFN's. Not sure whats going on but I don't feel like AF is on her way. Hmmm... I just want to know whats happening!
> 
> Does your doctor do a blood test or only if you get a positive at home(that's what my doctor does)?Click to expand...
> 
> They said to call after AF is late so if she's not here tomorrow I will call.Click to expand...

Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you! Keep me posted!!
:dust::dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

southaspen said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing/feeling and get updated on where you are on your cycle.
> :dust:
> 
> I am cycle day 23 and 9 days post IUI. I have had some bloaty crampy feeling but I also get that at other times so not getting my hopes too high. Another week wait for me. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> When is your test date? Fxd for you! I'm enjoying my month off, I had 3 good sized cysts so I had to take this cycle off.
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well my cycle is usually about 30 days so in about 7 days I should know whether or not I should test. I just got a call from my husband's semen DNA fragmentation analysis and things seem pretty good. Of course I am happy but on the other hand it makes me wonder why things aren't working. Try and enjoy your cycle off. I had a hemorrhagic cyst that finally went away on this last US. :flower:Click to expand...

Fxd for you! Keep me posted. How long did it take for it to go away? Did you have to skip a cycle/cycles?


----------



## southaspen

ChristineGG said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing/feeling and get updated on where you are on your cycle.
> :dust:
> 
> I am cycle day 23 and 9 days post IUI. I have had some bloaty crampy feeling but I also get that at other times so not getting my hopes too high. Another week wait for me. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> When is your test date? Fxd for you! I'm enjoying my month off, I had 3 good sized cysts so I had to take this cycle off.
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well my cycle is usually about 30 days so in about 7 days I should know whether or not I should test. I just got a call from my husband's semen DNA fragmentation analysis and things seem pretty good. Of course I am happy but on the other hand it makes me wonder why things aren't working. Try and enjoy your cycle off. I had a hemorrhagic cyst that finally went away on this last US. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Fxd for you! Keep me posted. How long did it take for it to go away? Did you have to skip a cycle/cycles?Click to expand...

The cyst was there the first cycle that they started doing US. They said it wasn't big enough for me to have to skip. It was borderline. This current month it was gone on my US just before trigger. I think it had to do with the Clomid. When I switched to Femara it went away. So two months that I knew about. Did you follow that??? Ha, Ha!! :wacko:


----------



## ChristineGG

southaspen said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing/feeling and get updated on where you are on your cycle.
> :dust:
> 
> I am cycle day 23 and 9 days post IUI. I have had some bloaty crampy feeling but I also get that at other times so not getting my hopes too high. Another week wait for me. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> When is your test date? Fxd for you! I'm enjoying my month off, I had 3 good sized cysts so I had to take this cycle off.
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well my cycle is usually about 30 days so in about 7 days I should know whether or not I should test. I just got a call from my husband's semen DNA fragmentation analysis and things seem pretty good. Of course I am happy but on the other hand it makes me wonder why things aren't working. Try and enjoy your cycle off. I had a hemorrhagic cyst that finally went away on this last US. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Fxd for you! Keep me posted. How long did it take for it to go away? Did you have to skip a cycle/cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> The cyst was there the first cycle that they started doing US. They said it wasn't big enough for me to have to skip. It was borderline. This current month it was gone on my US just before trigger. I think it had to do with the Clomid. When I switched to Femara it went away. So two months that I knew about. Did you follow that??? Ha, Ha!! :wacko:Click to expand...

LOL yes I did! I'm not sure what kind of cysts I have I never thought to ask :wacko:


----------



## drsquid

5 follicles of which it looks like 2-3 will be mature. I trigger tonight for weds iui. Giant hassle though, freaking Walgreens doesn't have the trigger without an advanced order. Finally went back and got it from the fertility office.


----------



## ChristineGG

drsquid said:


> 5 follicles of which it looks like 2-3 will be mature. I trigger tonight for weds iui. Giant hassle though, freaking Walgreens doesn't have the trigger without an advanced order. Finally went back and got it from the fertility office.

What size are your follies now? Sheesh you didn't need that added stress of hunting down your medication :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks for all the wishes to keep the witch away... she flew in a little while ago :cry: I didn't think it would take me this many IUI's... I don't even know what to do anymore.


----------



## southaspen

ChristineGG said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> 5 follicles of which it looks like 2-3 will be mature. I trigger tonight for weds iui. Giant hassle though, freaking Walgreens doesn't have the trigger without an advanced order. Finally went back and got it from the fertility office.
> 
> What size are your follies now? Sheesh you didn't need that added stress of hunting down your medication :hugs:Click to expand...

Do you mind me asking how much your trigger is? Our RE has a program set up with the pharmacy in our hospital that if we get our Clomid etc. from them the trigger shot is cheaper due to the increased use of HCG for other reasons. I wonder if I really am getting a deal.


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> Thanks for all the wishes to keep the witch away... she flew in a little while ago :cry: I didn't think it would take me this many IUI's... I don't even know what to do anymore.

I'm sorry!!!! Hang in there! I could say all the cliche things but there is a reason for everything even if we don't understand it now. I know I certainly don't!! Take Care of Yourself!!!:hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

southaspen said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the wishes to keep the witch away... she flew in a little while ago :cry: I didn't think it would take me this many IUI's... I don't even know what to do anymore.
> 
> I'm sorry!!!! Hang in there! I could say all the cliche things but there is a reason for everything even if we don't understand it now. I know I certainly don't!! Take Care of Yourself!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, I understand what you mean. Dh was telling me something like that earlier. It will happen but at the right time. It's just hard knowing when that is exactly, I guess thats part of it... we just never know.


----------



## drsquid

southaspen- i got the unmixed one, they charged me $100.. (150 if you get the premixed..). i dont know what walgreens would charge cause i didnt get that far. 

christine- the largest was umm 22 mm i think, the smaller were umm 16 i think. (for some reason i wasnt paying as much attention this time. i was disappointed they didnt seem to change much but he seemed happy) so they may not happen. but.. who knows.


----------



## Tella

Southaspen > those sound like great symptoms. Are you on progesterone?

WOW your meds are expensive there, I paid for my unmixed Ovidrel R380 ($50).

AFM > Not much again, just yesterday I was very tired around lunch time that I actually went and laid down for 30mins. I know it can be the progesterone but im the over optimistic person on here :D and I believe it is true preg symptoms ;)


----------



## ChristineGG

MrsC8776 said:


> Thanks for all the wishes to keep the witch away... she flew in a little while ago :cry: I didn't think it would take me this many IUI's... I don't even know what to do anymore.

Sorry :hugs:
Can you try a medicated cycle again?


----------



## ChristineGG

southaspen said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> 5 follicles of which it looks like 2-3 will be mature. I trigger tonight for weds iui. Giant hassle though, freaking Walgreens doesn't have the trigger without an advanced order. Finally went back and got it from the fertility office.
> 
> What size are your follies now? Sheesh you didn't need that added stress of hunting down your medication :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mind me asking how much your trigger is? Our RE has a program set up with the pharmacy in our hospital that if we get our Clomid etc. from them the trigger shot is cheaper due to the increased use of HCG for other reasons. I wonder if I really am getting a deal.Click to expand...

I pay $30 for my trigger. I pay $45 every time I go into the office though. Last cycle cost about $350, that's w my husband going in twice, my meds and office visits.


----------



## ChristineGG

drsquid said:


> southaspen- i got the unmixed one, they charged me $100.. (150 if you get the premixed..). i dont know what walgreens would charge cause i didnt get that far.
> 
> christine- the largest was umm 22 mm i think, the smaller were umm 16 i think. (for some reason i wasnt paying as much attention this time. i was disappointed they didnt seem to change much but he seemed happy) so they may not happen. but.. who knows.

Those are good size follies! Good luck!


----------



## ChristineGG

Tella said:


> Southaspen > those sound like great symptoms. Are you on progesterone?
> 
> WOW your meds are expensive there, I paid for my unmixed Ovidrel R380 ($50).
> 
> AFM > Not much again, just yesterday I was very tired around lunch time that I actually went and laid down for 30mins. I know it can be the progesterone but im the over optimistic person on here :D and I believe it is true preg symptoms ;)

Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you! 
:dust:


----------



## Tella

Christine > If you dont mind me asking, where you from? Thanks we need all the baby dust possible as well and crossed fingers :)


----------



## southaspen

Tella said:


> Southaspen > those sound like great symptoms. Are you on progesterone?
> 
> WOW your meds are expensive there, I paid for my unmixed Ovidrel R380 ($50).
> 
> AFM > Not much again, just yesterday I was very tired around lunch time that I actually went and laid down for 30mins. I know it can be the progesterone but im the over optimistic person on here :D and I believe it is true preg symptoms ;)

I am not on any progesterone. They have checked it twice in the last two months and it was in the 30s one month and 60s the second month (doubled the clomid) so they aren't concerned with my levels. Just a waitin'! My Ovidrel is about $94 premixed. I guess I didn't know there was an unmixed. I should ask if they have that as an option. I am guessing not. Keeping my fingers crossed but hopes not too high! Good luck to everybody!!!


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies I am back

CD1 for me today!!!!! I took a short break this weekend and had a good time :wine: just relaxed and left all the TTC behind us. 

Whew. Now back to business...I am waiting on the nurse to call back in hope we up the anty this cycle and make my ovaries work hard :) so updates on that to come soon.


----------



## Tella

southaspen > Im still keeping fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!

Chiles > Good luck with the meds, hope to see a BFP soon!!!

AFM > Not much except the odd twitch and cramp and hot spells. Only 6 days left :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

so my coworkers were both 15 min late then trotted off for coffee.. so that is a half hour killed.. i came in an hour and 15 min early.. no guilt for me running off for my iui


----------



## ChristineGG

Tella said:


> Christine > If you dont mind me asking, where you from? Thanks we need all the baby dust possible as well and crossed fingers :)

Hi Tella! I'm from Connecticut.


----------



## ChristineGG

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies I am back
> 
> CD1 for me today!!!!! I took a short break this weekend and had a good time :wine: just relaxed and left all the TTC behind us.
> 
> Whew. Now back to business...I am waiting on the nurse to call back in hope we up the anty this cycle and make my ovaries work hard :) so updates on that to come soon.

Chiles I hope this is your month! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tella

Christine > Oh ok, I just saw CT and thought that might be Cape Town in SA

AFM > Really not much to report except that im still very positive, still getting twitches and odd cramps. Also TMI, I have been quite constipated which I never have a problem with.


----------



## love2006

Hey Everyone, I just wanted to give an update. AF arrived right on time Feb. 8th. When I woke up that morning I had my pregnancy test in hand ready, but when I started to test I realized there was no need to test. I was going to do a 2nd cycle of follistim plus IUI, but my DH and I decided to move on to IVF. The whole registration process for IVF can take up to 4-6 weeks. Hopefully, we will be able to start IVf at the latest in April. Good luck to you all!


----------



## MrsC8776

Love sorry about AF :hugs:

DH and I have been talking and I think we are going to hold off on the IUI's and go to IVF. It's not fully decided but I think thats the route we will do next. After 3 attempts I think it's just time to start thinking of other things. With his schedule I think we would be starting in June or July. It's a little bit of wait but it will be worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## ChristineGG

I have an appointment 2/15 to talk to my RE about IVF. I'm going to try IUI one more time if that doesn't work then I'm going to IVF. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Nicker

MrsC8776 said:


> Love sorry about AF :hugs:
> 
> DH and I have been talking and I think we are going to hold off on the IUI's and go to IVF. It's not fully decided but I think thats the route we will do next. After 3 attempts I think it's just time to start thinking of other things. With his schedule I think we would be starting in June or July. It's a little bit of wait but it will be worth it. :thumbup:

MrsC what about one round of medicated IUI in the meantime?


----------



## MrsC8776

Nicker said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Love sorry about AF :hugs:
> 
> DH and I have been talking and I think we are going to hold off on the IUI's and go to IVF. It's not fully decided but I think thats the route we will do next. After 3 attempts I think it's just time to start thinking of other things. With his schedule I think we would be starting in June or July. It's a little bit of wait but it will be worth it. :thumbup:
> 
> MrsC what about one round of medicated IUI in the meantime?Click to expand...

We thought about it but I think a little break will do us good. Plus something I haven't mentioned before is that DH has a little one and they ended up having to do IVF to get her so I would feel much better if we just went to IVF. It's going to be a wait but I feel that it will be worth it. Hopefully all you ladies have your BFP's by then!! I would still like to follow you all in the mean time and see how you ladies do if you don't mind, in this thread as well as our other one.


----------



## southaspen

So pretty sure the witch will be making her grand appearance tomorrow. I thought maybe I got lucky since I have been sick the last couple days, but no just PMS and an upper respiratory infection. Good times! I am in the same boat as a couple of you guys in that I think I want to go on to IVF. DH wants to try another round of IUI but since his numbers were so sucky I don't want to go through another month of meds and feeling crazy if the chance is so low. Not sure what to do. Will probably see the RE on Monday. Happy Thoughts to all of You!!


----------



## MrsC8776

southaspen said:


> So pretty sure the witch will be making her grand appearance tomorrow. I thought maybe I got lucky since I have been sick the last couple days, but no just PMS and an upper respiratory infection. Good times! I am in the same boat as a couple of you guys in that I think I want to go on to IVF. DH wants to try another round of IUI but since his numbers were so sucky I don't want to go through another month of meds and feeling crazy if the chance is so low. Not sure what to do. Will probably see the RE on Monday. Happy Thoughts to all of You!!

Sorry to hear that South. :hugs: If you guys do IVF do you have an idea of when you will be getting started or when you would like to start? I'm waiting to talk to the clinic on Monday to see about timing and everything else. We will do IVF/ICSI.


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> So pretty sure the witch will be making her grand appearance tomorrow. I thought maybe I got lucky since I have been sick the last couple days, but no just PMS and an upper respiratory infection. Good times! I am in the same boat as a couple of you guys in that I think I want to go on to IVF. DH wants to try another round of IUI but since his numbers were so sucky I don't want to go through another month of meds and feeling crazy if the chance is so low. Not sure what to do. Will probably see the RE on Monday. Happy Thoughts to all of You!!
> 
> Sorry to hear that South. :hugs: If you guys do IVF do you have an idea of when you will be getting started or when you would like to start? I'm waiting to talk to the clinic on Monday to see about timing and everything else. We will do IVF/ICSI.Click to expand...

I don't know what is all involved in starting the IVF process but I would like to do it as soon as possible. I will talk about it on Monday with the RE. With my DH morphology I think ICSI might be better for us but they also did that "fancy" DNA testing on his sperm and everything came back essentially normal which I guess means that his sperm can penetrate an egg and once in there they shouldn't mutate causing a miscarriage. Who knows!!! All this stuff just to have a baby, never thought it would come to this but if this is what we have to do then I want to get to it. Let me know what you learn. How much do you know about the whole process? My sister went through IVF but I am trying not to involve a whole lot of people because all of a sudden they think that our journey is also theirs and ask all kinds of questions all the time. Pretty sure that was a bunch of run-on sentences but oh well. Nice to get it out. Don't want to yammer the hubby's ear off. :haha: He's heard it all before.


----------



## MrsC8776

southaspen said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> So pretty sure the witch will be making her grand appearance tomorrow. I thought maybe I got lucky since I have been sick the last couple days, but no just PMS and an upper respiratory infection. Good times! I am in the same boat as a couple of you guys in that I think I want to go on to IVF. DH wants to try another round of IUI but since his numbers were so sucky I don't want to go through another month of meds and feeling crazy if the chance is so low. Not sure what to do. Will probably see the RE on Monday. Happy Thoughts to all of You!!
> 
> Sorry to hear that South. :hugs: If you guys do IVF do you have an idea of when you will be getting started or when you would like to start? I'm waiting to talk to the clinic on Monday to see about timing and everything else. We will do IVF/ICSI.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what is all involved in starting the IVF process but I would like to do it as soon as possible. I will talk about it on Monday with the RE. With my DH morphology I think ICSI might be better for us but they also did that "fancy" DNA testing on his sperm and everything came back essentially normal which I guess means that his sperm can penetrate an egg and once in there they shouldn't mutate causing a miscarriage. Who knows!!! All this stuff just to have a baby, never thought it would come to this but if this is what we have to do then I want to get to it. Let me know what you learn. How much do you know about the whole process? My sister went through IVF but I am trying not to involve a whole lot of people because all of a sudden they think that our journey is also theirs and ask all kinds of questions all the time. Pretty sure that was a bunch of run-on sentences but oh well. Nice to get it out. Don't want to yammer the hubby's ear off. :haha: He's heard it all before.Click to expand...

I know a little bit about it. Only because I have been in the IVF/IUI in Dec/Jan/Feb thread for some time now. I have tried to follow all the girls pretty closely and pay attention to what they have to go through. Our family knows that we might have to do IVF but none of them know what that is so they don't fully understand how hard it is in every single way. I talk my hubby's ear off about it also and he does a pretty good job of listening but I don't want to drive him crazy. I do that enough already! :haha: I guess the process of waiting is the longest part but after that things seem to go pretty quick. I know it's a ton of shots though! But hey if thats what it takes I will be more than happy to do it. :thumbup:


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> So pretty sure the witch will be making her grand appearance tomorrow. I thought maybe I got lucky since I have been sick the last couple days, but no just PMS and an upper respiratory infection. Good times! I am in the same boat as a couple of you guys in that I think I want to go on to IVF. DH wants to try another round of IUI but since his numbers were so sucky I don't want to go through another month of meds and feeling crazy if the chance is so low. Not sure what to do. Will probably see the RE on Monday. Happy Thoughts to all of You!!
> 
> Sorry to hear that South. :hugs: If you guys do IVF do you have an idea of when you will be getting started or when you would like to start? I'm waiting to talk to the clinic on Monday to see about timing and everything else. We will do IVF/ICSI.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what is all involved in starting the IVF process but I would like to do it as soon as possible. I will talk about it on Monday with the RE. With my DH morphology I think ICSI might be better for us but they also did that "fancy" DNA testing on his sperm and everything came back essentially normal which I guess means that his sperm can penetrate an egg and once in there they shouldn't mutate causing a miscarriage. Who knows!!! All this stuff just to have a baby, never thought it would come to this but if this is what we have to do then I want to get to it. Let me know what you learn. How much do you know about the whole process? My sister went through IVF but I am trying not to involve a whole lot of people because all of a sudden they think that our journey is also theirs and ask all kinds of questions all the time. Pretty sure that was a bunch of run-on sentences but oh well. Nice to get it out. Don't want to yammer the hubby's ear off. :haha: He's heard it all before.Click to expand...
> 
> I know a little bit about it. Only because I have been in the IVF/IUI in Dec/Jan/Feb thread for some time now. I have tried to follow all the girls pretty closely and pay attention to what they have to go through. Our family knows that we might have to do IVF but none of them know what that is so they don't fully understand how hard it is in every single way. I talk my hubby's ear off about it also and he does a pretty good job of listening but I don't want to drive him crazy. I do that enough already! :haha: I guess the process of waiting is the longest part but after that things seem to go pretty quick. I know it's a ton of shots though! But hey if thats what it takes I will be more than happy to do it. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Do you know what all the reason for the waiting at the beginning of IVF is from? Is it paperwork or financing???


----------



## MrsC8776

southaspen said:


> Do you know what all the reason for the waiting at the beginning of IVF is from? Is it paperwork or financing???

I believe it can be many different things. Paperwork, testing, finances, BC pills, and I've heard of clinics having a waiting list but I don't think that happens in the US. For us it's financing and the fact that hubby works out of country. Sometimes BC pills are used to get the cycle on track or on the schedule the clinic wants you on. I just asked in the IVF/IUI thread and someone said their whole process took only a month. It can go quick and thats what I'm hoping for as soon as we are ready.


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> Do you know what all the reason for the waiting at the beginning of IVF is from? Is it paperwork or financing???
> 
> I believe it can be many different things. Paperwork, testing, finances, BC pills, and I've heard of clinics having a waiting list but I don't think that happens in the US. For us it's financing and the fact that hubby works out of country. Sometimes BC pills are used to get the cycle on track or on the schedule the clinic wants you on. I just asked in the IVF/IUI thread and someone said their whole process took only a month. It can go quick and thats what I'm hoping for as soon as we are ready.Click to expand...

Thanks! I think they have done the majority of the testing for us already so we will see. One way or another, it will happen! :thumbup:


----------



## southaspen

Ok so this morning I had a "serious" conversation with my DH asking him to be open minded to listening to the arguments for both IVF and IUI. Then I proceeded to once again try and figure out how he went from 120-150 million sperm down to 20 million pre-wash for our IUI. He finally told me that he missed the cup during his "deposit". Unbelievable!! I wasn't mad, actually relieved and now have some restored faith in IUI. He felt really bad and didn't want to tell me that is why he kept pushing for doing one more IUI. Just had to share!! :dohh::happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

southaspen said:


> Ok so this morning I had a "serious" conversation with my DH asking him to be open minded to listening to the arguments for both IVF and IUI. Then I proceeded to once again try and figure out how he went from 120-150 million sperm down to 20 million pre-wash for our IUI. He finally told me that he missed the cup during his "deposit". Unbelievable!! I wasn't mad, actually relieved and now have some restored faith in IUI. He felt really bad and didn't want to tell me that is why he kept pushing for doing one more IUI. Just had to share!! :dohh::happydance:

If thats the case I would give IUI another shot. I'm glad he told you! When will your next IUI be?


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> Ok so this morning I had a "serious" conversation with my DH asking him to be open minded to listening to the arguments for both IVF and IUI. Then I proceeded to once again try and figure out how he went from 120-150 million sperm down to 20 million pre-wash for our IUI. He finally told me that he missed the cup during his "deposit". Unbelievable!! I wasn't mad, actually relieved and now have some restored faith in IUI. He felt really bad and didn't want to tell me that is why he kept pushing for doing one more IUI. Just had to share!! :dohh::happydance:
> 
> If thats the case I would give IUI another shot. I'm glad he told you! When will your next IUI be?Click to expand...

Most definitely!! I have more faith now that I know about the mishap. Well I am going to be CD1 either today or tomorrow and then mine usually end up being on CD 14.


----------



## LemonTea

Just noticed this other thread, and recognize many of the people here :wave: 



MrsC8776 said:


> Love sorry about AF :hugs:
> 
> DH and I have been talking and I think we are going to hold off on the IUI's and go to IVF. It's not fully decided but I think thats the route we will do next. After 3 attempts I think it's just time to start thinking of other things. With his schedule I think we would be starting in June or July. It's a little bit of wait but it will be worth it. :thumbup:

DH's schedule is a big part of why TTC has been difficult for us, too. How often does your DH travel? I'm sorry that you even have to consider doing IVF, but I'm glad to know I'm not alone in thinking that 3 IUIs is going to be more than enough for me. I've been talking to DH off and on about IUIs vs. IVF, and all the pros and cons of each, and how even though IVF is more expensive, it is worth it in many ways compared to IUI (lower risk of multiples, higher success rates). We've done one cycle of IUI with Clomid, and I want to do at least two (maaaybe three) cycles of IUI with injectibles, but after that, I really want to move on. DH made a deal with me (we even shook on it lol) that if we aren't pregnant by May, we will start the IVF process with our new doctor beginning at the end of May or June. Obviously I hope IUIs work and we never get to IVF stage, but just the thought that we have a plan to move to something that has a higher chance of working by this summer gives me a lot of hope that this TTC stuff may be winding down to its end and we will be on our way to having our first child soon.



southaspen said:


> Ok so this morning I had a "serious" conversation with my DH asking him to be open minded to listening to the arguments for both IVF and IUI. Then I proceeded to once again try and figure out how he went from 120-150 million sperm down to 20 million pre-wash for our IUI. He finally told me that he missed the cup during his "deposit". Unbelievable!! I wasn't mad, actually relieved and now have some restored faith in IUI. He felt really bad and didn't want to tell me that is why he kept pushing for doing one more IUI. Just had to share!! :happydance:

 Wow! Glad you got the bottom of what happened. That is actually very funny to me, and even though it sucks that it happened, I really hope this is something you guys are going to be able to laugh your heads off about (once you get that BFP and all :winkwink:). That's so sweet that he was worried about telling you what happened which is why he pushed for the extra IUI lol. I think it's definitely worth another shot, especially since his numbers are phenomenal!

*AFM*: I might have posted this on the other thread, but can't remember. Anyway, I got a call from our new doctor, and they have an opening for an appointment next Monday! I am pumped -- didn't know for sure if we'd be able to get in before the appointment we previously had for March 13. I'm about a week into a new cycle, so I don't know if we'll be able to do an IUI or meds this month (which is fine since DH and I had already agreed to NTNP this month), but I'm hoping that we're able to knock out any testing the new doctor wants to do this cycle, so we can start fresh and with a new plan in place next cycle.


----------



## MrsC8776

LemonTea said:


> Just noticed this other thread, and recognize many of the people here :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Love sorry about AF :hugs:
> 
> DH and I have been talking and I think we are going to hold off on the IUI's and go to IVF. It's not fully decided but I think thats the route we will do next. After 3 attempts I think it's just time to start thinking of other things. With his schedule I think we would be starting in June or July. It's a little bit of wait but it will be worth it. :thumbup:
> 
> DH's schedule is a big part of why TTC has been difficult for us, too. How often does your DH travel? I'm sorry that you even have to consider doing IVF, but I'm glad to know I'm not alone in thinking that 3 IUIs is going to be more than enough for me. I've been talking to DH off and on about IUIs vs. IVF, and all the pros and cons of each, and how even though IVF is more expensive, it is worth it in many ways compared to IUI (lower risk of multiples, higher success rates). We've done one cycle of IUI with Clomid, and I want to do at least two (maaaybe three) cycles of IUI with injectibles, but after that, I really want to move on. DH made a deal with me (we even shook on it lol) that if we aren't pregnant by May, we will start the IVF process with our new doctor beginning at the end of May or June. Obviously I hope IUIs work and we never get to IVF stage, but just the thought that we have a plan to move to something that has a higher chance of working by this summer gives me a lot of hope that this TTC stuff may be winding down to its end and we will be on our way to having our first child soon.
> 
> *AFM*: I might have posted this on the other thread, but can't remember. Anyway, I got a call from our new doctor, and they have an opening for an appointment next Monday! I am pumped -- didn't know for sure if we'd be able to get in before the appointment we previously had for March 13. I'm about a week into a new cycle, so I don't know if we'll be able to do an IUI or meds this month (which is fine since DH and I had already agreed to NTNP this month), but I'm hoping that we're able to knock out any testing the new doctor wants to do this cycle, so we can start fresh and with a new plan in place next cycle.Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing Lemon. IVF is a big step but we are ready for the most part. Just need to figure out the finances. Dh travels A LOT! He is gone for 6 weeks and then home for about 5-6 weeks. This is never ending thing. He works in Afghanistan so it's hard for me when he is gone. I hope that your IUI works. If you do decide to move to IVF I have started a thread for July/August IVF. It's nice to have a plan and thats exactly where we are at right now. I did reply in the other thread about your appointment but again I think it's great that they could fit you in sooner at the other clinic. :thumbup:


----------



## southaspen

So had my CD2 appointment. Had about 20 immature follicles on each side. Unfortunately my DH was out of town for work and I had to hear the IVF speech by myself. The Dr. actually brought it up so I was kind of bummed that he is thinking that is where we will end up. We are doing Femara and IUI again this month but I think it's my DH's morphology that has the RE thinking we will end up at IVF. So much to take in and think about; money, time, shots, US, etc. I know it is all worth it but it's a big undertaking. The RE said that the current "practice" is to do 3 IUIs and then move on whether it is to do laparoscopy (which I have no interest in and that's not going to help my DHs problem) or IVF. So a little deflated about the whole subject right now but this too shall pass. I would also like to be rid of this cold, it's not helping! I laughed yesterday when I was at the drug store and checked out with a bunch of cold medicine and period supplies, the checker knew not to mess with me! Ha, ha!! Hope everyone is doing well!! :dust:


----------



## southaspen

LemonTea said:


> Just noticed this other thread, and recognize many of the people here :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Love sorry about AF :hugs:
> 
> DH and I have been talking and I think we are going to hold off on the IUI's and go to IVF. It's not fully decided but I think thats the route we will do next. After 3 attempts I think it's just time to start thinking of other things. With his schedule I think we would be starting in June or July. It's a little bit of wait but it will be worth it. :thumbup:
> 
> DH's schedule is a big part of why TTC has been difficult for us, too. How often does your DH travel? I'm sorry that you even have to consider doing IVF, but I'm glad to know I'm not alone in thinking that 3 IUIs is going to be more than enough for me. I've been talking to DH off and on about IUIs vs. IVF, and all the pros and cons of each, and how even though IVF is more expensive, it is worth it in many ways compared to IUI (lower risk of multiples, higher success rates). We've done one cycle of IUI with Clomid, and I want to do at least two (maaaybe three) cycles of IUI with injectibles, but after that, I really want to move on. DH made a deal with me (we even shook on it lol) that if we aren't pregnant by May, we will start the IVF process with our new doctor beginning at the end of May or June. Obviously I hope IUIs work and we never get to IVF stage, but just the thought that we have a plan to move to something that has a higher chance of working by this summer gives me a lot of hope that this TTC stuff may be winding down to its end and we will be on our way to having our first child soon.
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> Ok so this morning I had a "serious" conversation with my DH asking him to be open minded to listening to the arguments for both IVF and IUI. Then I proceeded to once again try and figure out how he went from 120-150 million sperm down to 20 million pre-wash for our IUI. He finally told me that he missed the cup during his "deposit". Unbelievable!! I wasn't mad, actually relieved and now have some restored faith in IUI. He felt really bad and didn't want to tell me that is why he kept pushing for doing one more IUI. Just had to share!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Glad you got the bottom of what happened. That is actually very funny to me, and even though it sucks that it happened, I really hope this is something you guys are going to be able to laugh your heads off about (once you get that BFP and all :winkwink:). That's so sweet that he was worried about telling you what happened which is why he pushed for the extra IUI lol. I think it's definitely worth another shot, especially since his numbers are phenomenal!
> 
> *AFM*: I might have posted this on the other thread, but can't remember. Anyway, I got a call from our new doctor, and they have an opening for an appointment next Monday! I am pumped -- didn't know for sure if we'd be able to get in before the appointment we previously had for March 13. I'm about a week into a new cycle, so I don't know if we'll be able to do an IUI or meds this month (which is fine since DH and I had already agreed to NTNP this month), but I'm hoping that we're able to knock out any testing the new doctor wants to do this cycle, so we can start fresh and with a new plan in place next cycle.Click to expand...

We were already laughing about it!!! I am wondering if he needs a bigger cup to aim into???!!! :haha:


----------



## Tella

Southaspen > We both onto IUI#2, hope you get your BFP before you have to consider IVF!!!


----------



## LemonTea

MrsC8776 said:


> Thanks for sharing Lemon. IVF is a big step but we are ready for the most part. Just need to figure out the finances. Dh travels A LOT! He is gone for 6 weeks and then home for about 5-6 weeks. This is never ending thing. He works in Afghanistan so it's hard for me when he is gone. I hope that your IUI works. If you do decide to move to IVF I have started a thread for July/August IVF. It's nice to have a plan and thats exactly where we are at right now. I did reply in the other thread about your appointment but again I think it's great that they could fit you in sooner at the other clinic. :thumbup:

You're right -- it is a huge step, and the biggest part besides all the physical stuff is figuring out how much damage we'll end up doing to our bank account. I don't know if thinking about this will help you any, but it's helped me a lot (and I think it's what really helped DH see that doing IVF sooner -- as in 2012 -- rather than later -- in 2013 or 2014 -- is better): 

You're supposed to be able to claim medical expenses over 7.5% of your income as a tax deduction. I had no idea about that until just last week, and I've been researching it like crazy. Since DH and I just starting all the heavy duty (ie expensive) stuff like IUIs and meds now around the beginning of a new tax year, we're thinking it will be in our favor to do at least one IVF this year. Two medicated IUIs alone are probably going to put us over 7.5%, so anything we do after that, we'll be able to get back a percentage as a tax credit/refund later. Since our insurance doesn't cover anything, this is a huge deal, and I can't believe I'd never heard anything about it until recently! I'm even thinking about getting my wisdom teeth out this year just so we can add even more things to get over that 7.5% mark -- I've been putting off getting them out for years, and if there was ever a time to do it, it's definitely in the same year that we're racking up tons of other medical expenses. So something to think about -- it made me feel better, and I hope it helps you guys too.

My DH isn't military, but he works in a field where he's extremely busy about six months out of the year. So during that time, he might be traveling every other week, or working very late nights. (sometimes both) We started trying at the end of this six month period, thinking we'd be pregnant way before things got really busy for him again, and we were wrong. So I really feel for you guys, and I know it's gotta be so hard to deal with the stress of TTC on top of the stress of having your DH gone for such long periods. It's hard enough TTC when you're both in the same place at the same time, and it's so much more difficult when that can't happen because of work-related travel. If we start IVF, it will be right at the beginning of the six months when he isn't traveling (at least, no where near as much), and that gives me a little more hope. But if that six months passes and we're still not pregnant, I don't know what we'll do.


----------



## southaspen

LemonTea said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing Lemon. IVF is a big step but we are ready for the most part. Just need to figure out the finances. Dh travels A LOT! He is gone for 6 weeks and then home for about 5-6 weeks. This is never ending thing. He works in Afghanistan so it's hard for me when he is gone. I hope that your IUI works. If you do decide to move to IVF I have started a thread for July/August IVF. It's nice to have a plan and thats exactly where we are at right now. I did reply in the other thread about your appointment but again I think it's great that they could fit you in sooner at the other clinic. :thumbup:
> 
> You're right -- it is a huge step, and the biggest part besides all the physical stuff is figuring out how much damage we'll end up doing to our bank account. I don't know if thinking about this will help you any, but it's helped me a lot (and I think it's what really helped DH see that doing IVF sooner -- as in 2012 -- rather than later -- in 2013 or 2014 -- is better):
> 
> You're supposed to be able to claim medical expenses over 7.5% of your income as a tax deduction. I had no idea about that until just last week, and I've been researching it like crazy. Since DH and I just starting all the heavy duty (ie expensive) stuff like IUIs and meds now around the beginning of a new tax year, we're thinking it will be in our favor to do at least one IVF this year. Two medicated IUIs alone are probably going to put us over 7.5%, so anything we do after that, we'll be able to get back a percentage as a tax credit/refund later. Since our insurance doesn't cover anything, this is a huge deal, and I can't believe I'd never heard anything about it until recently! I'm even thinking about getting my wisdom teeth out this year just so we can add even more things to get over that 7.5% mark -- I've been putting off getting them out for years, and if there was ever a time to do it, it's definitely in the same year that we're racking up tons of other medical expenses. So something to think about -- it made me feel better, and I hope it helps you guys too.
> 
> My DH isn't military, but he works in a field where he's extremely busy about six months out of the year. So during that time, he might be traveling every other week, or working very late nights. (sometimes both) We started trying at the end of this six month period, thinking we'd be pregnant way before things got really busy for him again, and we were wrong. So I really feel for you guys, and I know it's gotta be so hard to deal with the stress of TTC on top of the stress of having your DH gone for such long periods. It's hard enough TTC when you're both in the same place at the same time, and it's so much more difficult when that can't happen because of work-related travel. If we start IVF, it will be right at the beginning of the six months when he isn't traveling (at least, no where near as much), and that gives me a little more hope. But if that six months passes and we're still not pregnant, I don't know what we'll do.Click to expand...

Thanks for the info! I didn't know about that either. So hoping IUI works. Just am not looking forward to IVF.


----------



## MrsC8776

LemonTea said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing Lemon. IVF is a big step but we are ready for the most part. Just need to figure out the finances. Dh travels A LOT! He is gone for 6 weeks and then home for about 5-6 weeks. This is never ending thing. He works in Afghanistan so it's hard for me when he is gone. I hope that your IUI works. If you do decide to move to IVF I have started a thread for July/August IVF. It's nice to have a plan and thats exactly where we are at right now. I did reply in the other thread about your appointment but again I think it's great that they could fit you in sooner at the other clinic. :thumbup:
> 
> You're right -- it is a huge step, and the biggest part besides all the physical stuff is figuring out how much damage we'll end up doing to our bank account. I don't know if thinking about this will help you any, but it's helped me a lot (and I think it's what really helped DH see that doing IVF sooner -- as in 2012 -- rather than later -- in 2013 or 2014 -- is better):
> 
> You're supposed to be able to claim medical expenses over 7.5% of your income as a tax deduction. I had no idea about that until just last week, and I've been researching it like crazy. Since DH and I just starting all the heavy duty (ie expensive) stuff like IUIs and meds now around the beginning of a new tax year, we're thinking it will be in our favor to do at least one IVF this year. Two medicated IUIs alone are probably going to put us over 7.5%, so anything we do after that, we'll be able to get back a percentage as a tax credit/refund later. Since our insurance doesn't cover anything, this is a huge deal, and I can't believe I'd never heard anything about it until recently! I'm even thinking about getting my wisdom teeth out this year just so we can add even more things to get over that 7.5% mark -- I've been putting off getting them out for years, and if there was ever a time to do it, it's definitely in the same year that we're racking up tons of other medical expenses. So something to think about -- it made me feel better, and I hope it helps you guys too.
> 
> My DH isn't military, but he works in a field where he's extremely busy about six months out of the year. So during that time, he might be traveling every other week, or working very late nights. (sometimes both) We started trying at the end of this six month period, thinking we'd be pregnant way before things got really busy for him again, and we were wrong. So I really feel for you guys, and I know it's gotta be so hard to deal with the stress of TTC on top of the stress of having your DH gone for such long periods. It's hard enough TTC when you're both in the same place at the same time, and it's so much more difficult when that can't happen because of work-related travel. If we start IVF, it will be right at the beginning of the six months when he isn't traveling (at least, no where near as much), and that gives me a little more hope. But if that six months passes and we're still not pregnant, I don't know what we'll do.Click to expand...

Thanks, we just heard about the 7.5% as well. I think that will help a lot during taxes at the end of this year and it is something to think about. The reason we have to wait until July is because of his work schedule. I'm thinking July or August will fall right on his time off. I will end up having to do most of the meds by myself but thats not a big deal (at least I hope). He isn't in the military anymore but he is contracted over there. He was in for 13 years but the place he works for now has him go there for 6 weeks at a time. I hope that you guys won't need to move to IVF and that this next IUI works for you.


----------



## Tella

LemonTea > We can also claim our self paid medical expenses back and it will definitely help the only downer is that we will only see the return in about 18 months time :dohh:

AFM > Im starting Acupuncture today for fertility but the lady said I should have started about 3 months ago, so she now wants to see me 2/3 times a week till O and then 1/2 times for the TWW. Its is expensive but I just hope it is worth it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southaspen

Hey, Everybody!

Looks like we all have been busy! I did IUI today. Count was 24 million so I am much happier this time around. I don't know any of the other number such as motility etc. but I kind of don't want to. Seems like we get bogged down in numbers and statistics. Just trying to be hopeful!! Not much else for news. 

Tella-I did acupuncture for about 3 or 4 months before we knew about my hubby's sperm issues. I enjoyed it but 3 visits each cycle added up money wise and with the new IUI expenses I decided to take a break. 

I hope everyone is doing well, relaxing and enjoying life!!

:dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies! Just thought I would see how everyone is doing. How are the 2ww's coming along?


----------



## southaspen

AF is due Sunday so still trucking along. Started going to the gym with my hubby which is nice both to have something to do together and something to keep me busy. Went and got our taxes done today. I asked about being able to claim IVF and she said that the government calls it an optional procedure so it wouldn't count. I would do more research before counting on that as part of your IVF decision. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsC8776

southaspen said:


> AF is due Sunday so still trucking along. Started going to the gym with my hubby which is nice both to have something to do together and something to keep me busy. Went and got our taxes done today. I asked about being able to claim IVF and she said that the government calls it an optional procedure so it wouldn't count. I would do more research before counting on that as part of your IVF decision. How is everyone else doing?

Fx AF stays away for you! Even if IVF isn't able to go onto taxes we are still going to do it. I think it's our only option now. I will find out more on Thursday when we go in for our consult. It would just be an added bonus if we could write some of it off. I guess I will just have to wait and see at the end of the year if it's allowed to be deducted. Hubby had a vasectomy and got it reversed but we are thinking it healed up which is why we are now moving to IVF/ICSI/TESE. It's just something we are going to have to do and deal with. Please keep me posted during the rest of your 2ww! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> AF is due Sunday so still trucking along. Started going to the gym with my hubby which is nice both to have something to do together and something to keep me busy. Went and got our taxes done today. I asked about being able to claim IVF and she said that the government calls it an optional procedure so it wouldn't count. I would do more research before counting on that as part of your IVF decision. How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Fx AF stays away for you! Even if IVF isn't able to go onto taxes we are still going to do it. I think it's our only option now. I will find out more on Thursday when we go in for our consult. It would just be an added bonus if we could write some of it off. I guess I will just have to wait and see at the end of the year if it's allowed to be deducted. Hubby had a vasectomy and got it reversed but we are thinking it healed up which is why we are now moving to IVF/ICSI/TESE. It's just something we are going to have to do and deal with. Please keep me posted during the rest of your 2ww! I have everything crossed for you!Click to expand...

Thanks and good luck at your consult. And of course the deduction would be nice but if not, so what, hopefully that's not why anyone would do IVF. :winkwink:


----------



## Tella

southaspen > Its annoying when they say its an optional procedure. Hope you get your BFP on sunday and don&#8217;t have to worry about IVF

MrsC > GL with your appointment on Thursday, hope you get some well deserved good news! :hugs:

AFM > 6DPO, So another 6 to go till Beta. Not much happening on this side, no cramping nothing. Hoping the lack of them is a good sign.


----------



## MrsC8776

I agree south! People do IVF because they have to not because they want to lol.

Tella I hope you get that BFP in 6 days or less! Maybe no symptoms or anything like that are a good sign. 

Thank ladies! I will let you know how Thursday goes.

Are either of you ladies planning on testing early?


----------



## Tella

Im not testing early. Will most probably do one on the morning of Beta but only because it took so long to get my results back last time.


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> I agree south! People do IVF because they have to not because they want to lol.
> 
> Tella I hope you get that BFP in 6 days or less! Maybe no symptoms or anything like that are a good sign.
> 
> Thank ladies! I will let you know how Thursday goes.
> 
> Are either of you ladies planning on testing early?

No testing early for me. Too emotional for me. Being pregnant better just smack me in the face! :haha:


----------



## drsquid

southaspen- that is the plan im going with this time.. iui will be friday.. then weds i go to belize and wont be back til the 25th so.. now i jsut need to decide whether to bring tampons or not (heh maybe itll be like carrying an umbrella to keep the rain away)


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck ladies, I look forward to seeing BFP's in this thread!

South :rofl: you are funny! Although testing early for me was very emotional as well. 

dr good luck on the IUI and enjoy the 2ww in Belize! Hubby and I went there once and we loved it. It was along the line of stops on our cruise. I hope you enjoy it there.


----------



## southaspen

drsquid said:


> southaspen- that is the plan im going with this time.. iui will be friday.. then weds i go to belize and wont be back til the 25th so.. now i jsut need to decide whether to bring tampons or not (heh maybe itll be like carrying an umbrella to keep the rain away)

Ha, ha!! What a good way to spend the 2WW!! Hopefully you don't need your umbrella. I'm so bloated so AF is prob gonna show but I don't know what my preggo symptoms would be so who knows. Maybe it was the Doritos????


----------



## drsquid

heh so speaking of "umbrellas".. at the fertility docs today i noticed they had tampons in the bathroom.. wow cruel


----------



## Tella

MrsC > Im not testing early either, only the morning of Beta because it took so long to get back last time. 

drsquid > I just realised, a TWW in holiday time is wonderful. The feeling of it being dragged out till testing will make your holiday seem longer :winkwink: That is horrible of your docs office!

AFM > 7DPO still no symptoms really. Seems like my bean must be using all the progesterone from the supplements hence no side effects from it :winkwink:


----------



## BlueBird2372

Hello ladies!
I have just failed my 1st DIUI as of this eve (AF showed up even before I had a chance to take my test!)... Planning for another one this cycle - all being well (i.e. ovulation NOT falling on Sun or any fixed work arrangement...
I would love to buddy up with someone!
I am with London Women's Clinic.
Cheers
BlueBird


----------



## drsquid

bluebird- the only upside is you saved on wasting a test =) gotta always look for the silver lining.. fingers crossed for your next round


----------



## BlueBird2372

drsquid said:


> bluebird- the only upside is you saved on wasting a test =) gotta always look for the silver lining.. fingers crossed for your next round

ha-ha - this is so true! with treatment £1,600 a piece, every little helps!:haha:


----------



## Tella

Bluebird :hugs:


----------



## readyforhope1

Hi Ladies,

i hope it is ok that I join your thread. I just got my HPT negative this morning after my second IUI. Waiting for AF to arrive so I can start round three.


----------



## Mrsnyfl

Hello ladies, first iui today march 11th. Our fertility problem is low sperm count and low motility. I wish everyone luck with all of your IUI. I hope we can all keep each other staying positive!!! N. :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Sorry BlueBird :hugs:

Welcome readyforhope1 and Mrsnyfl :hi:

ready sorry about the BFN fingers crossed round 3 will be it for you

Mrsnyfl good luck in the 2ww! :thumbup:

How is everyone else doing in the 2ww? I'm looking forward to seeing BFP's in here very soon! :winkwink:


----------



## Tella

Beta is tomorrow, I'm very positive and I'm gonna do a hpt when I wake up, so fx'd for even a faint line!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck Tella! Fx you get a BFP in the morning. :thumbup:


----------



## readyforhope1

Good luck


----------



## readyforhope1

Has anyone just done gonal f for their cycle?


----------



## Tella

So far a BFN on the HPT, going for bloods in about an hour. Should have the official results in about 4hrs. 

I feel like giving up, Im gonna ask my FS about going to IVF next and not another IUI or an IUI wiht injectables, i dont care if i responded well on Femara, its not working and we need to try something else now. 

Readyforhope > Im gonna ask for it next cycle.


----------



## Nicker

Tella - I am waiting patiently for your results. I know you do beta 12dpiui. What if you have a late implanter? 6-12 days is in the normal range.


----------



## readyforhope1

Tella I am so sorry, I hate those HPT. I actually wanted to throw my last one across the room because I was so frustrated it said negative. I am with Nicker, maybe the blood test will be better. My husband doesnt give up till the blood test or AF has arrived. He is good about staying positive. Let me know what your doctor says about injectables if you even have to go that route. My fingers are still crossed for you.


----------



## Tella

Hi Girls, my 2nd IUI was a bust another :bfn: for me. Im now considering IVF, as im paying everything out of pocket i need to decide if im gonna take another chance wiht IUI with injectables @ 15-20% success rate or am i gonna go for IVF wiht ICSI and have 70% success rate. To me the numbers side wiht IVF even though it is more expensive, my mom is helping with the costs of it so it helps alot. Luckily im the only child and she wants a grandchild.

So i pray my AF will come on Saturday, 3 days after the last progesterone tablet same as last month which will put my on CD3 on Monday, my FS has already said he will go to IVF without doing a 3rd round of IUI if it is my wish.

Do any of your IVF success ladies have some pointers for me, pls i need some inspiration as today is a very dark day for me :cry:


----------



## MrsC8776

Ready I have only done unmedicated IUI's so I don't know about the med... sorry I can't help. 

Tella :hugs: I'm so sorry this one didn't work for you. There is a thread on IVF success stories that I follow. It helps me when I'm feeling worried about the chances of IVF since this is our next step. We are fully out of pocket for everything as well so I totally understand your worry with everything. That is so great that your mom is helping you though! What I will be doing before IVF is acupuncture... I think you are already doing this but maybe just tell them you are moving to IVF and they can change things for you a little if need be.


----------



## Tella

Im still siding with IVF for sure, but i just need to make up my mind 100% and then i will be committed. DH is wonderful, he just says you can decide, i will be there for you and the moodswings :haha:

Yes i do Acupunture already and wont stop at all! I have told her when i called to tell her about the beta and she said we can do so much more then.


----------



## BlueBird2372

Tella said:


> Im still siding with IVF for sure, but i just need to make up my mind 100% and then i will be committed. DH is wonderful, he just says you can decide, i will be there for you and the moodswings :haha:
> 
> Yes i do Acupunture already and wont stop at all! I have told her when i called to tell her about the beta and she said we can do so much more then.

Dear Tellan and MrsC!
I have my first acupuncture appointment coming this Sat! 
you sound like you have done that a bit - what should i expect? how does it work and how on earth do i differentiate a good specialist from not so good???
any advice is much appreciated!!
cheers
BlueBird


----------



## MrsC8776

Blue I haven't been yet but my first appointment is on the 3rd of April. It's a consult and then after that we will get started. Any thing you find out I would be glad to know. With that being said when I called and spoke with her she was very familiar with the clinic I am going to so that helps me feel a little better. Although I have no idea what to expect. I did look up youtube videos on acupuncture though. :blush: It doesn't look all that bad. Good luck on Saturday and please let me know how it goes! 

Tella I think IVF would be a good choice. I talked with my hubby about the mood swings as well and he said that he will stand by me. Although he did say that if I get to crazy he will let me know. :haha: Hubby's are wonderful!


----------



## Tella

Bluebird > I love my accu sessions and will not stop for anything! My next appointment is on Tuesday and i almost look more forward to that than my CD3 scan :lol: It is not painful at all, it is very relaxing and i found it to help to do some breathing excercises and repeat whats happening in that specific phase of your treatment. Cant wait to hear how you experienced it:D

MrsC > Yes they are, mine asks me if its me talking or the hormones. The accu ladies said one of her clients call it "de"mones :haha:

AFM >Sorry about the rollercoaster im going through, but I have changed my mind again :haha: Im going to do a final IUI with injections but still schedule a appointment with my FS to discuss IVF sometime during this cycle, so that if this IUI is also a bust then I know what my game plan is for April/May IVF.

I feel a lot more at ease with this game plan and cant wait to get started on the 3rd time lucky IUI! What I also like about doing injectables before IVF is that the doctor has a good idea of your response to the injectables before embarking on the IVF cycle, which puts my mind at ease a lot aswell. I was worried about what if the meds don&#8217;t work on the first IVF? will it be cancelled or what. But atleast we will know my magic drug before my IVF :happydance:

Thanks girls for your input, the IVF route is definitely a more guaranteed route and will definitely be my next step!


----------



## MrsC8776

"de"mones :haha: thats a great one! As I said in another thread I think you made a good choice. You have to do what you think is best and with Easter coming up I can see why you would want to go with one last IUI. Plus the whole meds thing is a great way to look at it. You won't need a next step because this next IUI will be it for you! :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBird2372

thanks, guys!
i have booked 2 different accu specialists now - the first initial consultation this Sat and the other one on 29th March with another person. Just to make sure I like at least one of them! 
I will share my impressions in the due course...


----------



## readyforhope1

Tella said:


> Bluebird > I love my accu sessions and will not stop for anything! My next appointment is on Tuesday and i almost look more forward to that than my CD3 scan :lol: It is not painful at all, it is very relaxing and i found it to help to do some breathing excercises and repeat whats happening in that specific phase of your treatment. Cant wait to hear how you experienced it:D
> 
> MrsC > Yes they are, mine asks me if its me talking or the hormones. The accu ladies said one of her clients call it "de"mones :haha:
> 
> AFM >Sorry about the rollercoaster im going through, but I have changed my mind again :haha: Im going to do a final IUI with injections but still schedule a appointment with my FS to discuss IVF sometime during this cycle, so that if this IUI is also a bust then I k bunow what my game plan is for April/May IVF.
> 
> I feel a lot more at ease with this game plan and cant wait to get started on the 3rd time lucky IUI! What I also like about doing injectables before IVF is that the doctor has a good idea of your response to the injectables before embarking on the IVF cycle, which puts my mind at ease a lot aswell. I was worried about what if the meds dont work on the first IVF? will it be cancelled or what. But atleast we will know my magic drug before my IVF :happydance:
> 
> Thanks girls for your input, the IVF route is definitely a more guaranteed route and will definitely be my next step!

Glad to hear about your decision. . I did IVF first and now going backwards as we r using donor sperm. I think ur decision with injection with this IUI is smart. I am going to do my third one as well with injections and my doctor and me just had the same conversation about my response with injections during ivf is helping determine the amount this cycle.


----------



## Tella

Thanks readyforhope, i makes me feel even better about my decision and it seems like we very close in cycles so hopefully we will get our BFP together :hugs:

When do you start your next IUI cycle?


----------



## readyforhope1

I start Gonal F injections tonight. I have to give it to myself tonight as my husband is out of town :( I hate needles so we will see if I can do it but then again I dont have a choice, so I have to put on my big girl pants and just do it and not think about it. I am starting to have a lot of doubts and that I should be doing acuptuncture a long time ago. So I actually have been thinking of canceling this cycle and waiting for a few months, but I think I am to far into the cycle to do it as I already have by drugs. I will see what happens and then if I get a BPN this try I think I am going to stop for a few months if that is what the acuptuncurist says to do. I just barely called this morning to make an appointment with him. So we shall see. When do you start your next cycle?


----------



## Tella

I know its scary and I believe the injections is gonna be both our magic drug, I will only be 3days behind you and we will definitely get those bfp's! :hugs:


----------



## BlueBird2372

Hi! How is everyone doing on this thread? 
I hope things have been good.... I have not been on for a while.
I had my second DIUI today.... Apparently the sperm sample was "very good" this time (which makes me wonder what was the story with my first sample a month ago?) - 17 million count and 90% motility....
I really hope I am lucky this time round!!
I was timed a bit better this time 2 - the day of ovulation and not the day before ovulation.
Re accu - I had my session on Sat. I wouldn't say that I really felt much. I was interviewed and than the practitioner stuck few needles here and there and let me lie in a cold room for a while. i was cold so i can't day i enjoyed it.
I have another go with the same practitioner this coming Sat - if it is going to be the same i will give one a rest.
I do have another specialist lined up for next Thur - may she will be better, who knows, it is hard to judge this things with NO experience and not knowing what it is supposed to feel like!!!
Best wishes, everyone!
Cheers
BB


----------



## Casper72

Hi everyone, can I jump in here? I go in for my 2nd IUI on the 27th (hopefully) if everything looks good at my appt on the 26th. 

I tried starting a thread under Success Stories asking to hear from anyone who had success with 2nd or 3rd IUIs but got no responses. Hopefully all of us here on this thread will have success stories to share with each other soon. I don't know about all of you, but knowing that others have succeeded doing the same thing I am helps me a lot. 

So here's to lots and lots of BFPs this cycle!


----------



## readyforhope1

Welcome. I hope we all have good news on our next tries as well.


----------



## Tella

Casper > GL with you next IUI, I think mine will be on the 29th ( I really wish it is), so we will all be in the TWW together :happydance:

BlueBird > Fx'd for a bfp in 2weeks time!!!!!!!!!

AFM > Not much happening, only taking my heaps of pills. Cant wait for the weekend :happydance:


----------



## readyforhope1

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Tella

Im doing good and you?

Not much happening here, i have my Follie scan tomorrow morning so just counting down the hours :D


----------



## Casper72

Tella said:


> Casper > GL with you next IUI, I think mine will be on the 29th ( I really wish it is), so we will all be in the TWW together :happydance:
> 
> BlueBird > Fx'd for a bfp in 2weeks time!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AFM > Not much happening, only taking my heaps of pills. Cant wait for the weekend :happydance:

Thanks! Same to you. I had my ultrasound today and everything looked good so I go in tomorrow morning for IUI#2 as planned. I have 3 mature follies, all 23cm or bigger. No trigger shot this time. The nurse asked me if I had signed a consent for multiples form and that she would need to consult with the doctor and get the ok to do the IUI tomorrow. With all 3 of my follies being so large, there's a concern for multiples and they could have not wanted me to go through with the IUI this month. One healthy baby is all we are hoping for...just one please =)


----------



## Tella

Casper > GL with your IUI tomorrow, I think if you where blessed wiht twin you will be happy with that as well. I also in the beginning was dreading the posibitly of multiples but now im happy with it!!!

AFM > Had my follie scan this morning, and all looks great :D I have 2 on the left of 26mm & 18mm and 1 on the right that is 14mm that might catch up but not sure. Doing trigger tonight and IUI on Thursday morning. It is perfect timing as its my stepdad, that passed away 4 years ago, birthday so I hope it brings us some luck! Im also feeling very bloated and it hurts if I sit forward for to long.


----------



## Casper72

Tella said:


> Casper > GL with you next IUI, I think mine will be on the 29th ( I really wish it is), so we will all be in the TWW together :happydance:
> 
> BlueBird > Fx'd for a bfp in 2weeks time!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AFM > Not much happening, only taking my heaps of pills. Cant wait for the weekend :happydance:

Let the TTW begin! In a different response you posted to me, you said something about being happy with twins. Do you have twins already?


----------



## joeys3453

Hi Laides, have been ttc for about 11 months now. did hsg last monday and that was good and clear. we did our first iui yesterday did the trigger on sunday and everything seemed to go pretty smoothly. I am put on estradiol and progesterone supp 2x a day. I am not sure if i did the prog correctly. How far up are you suppose to put the tablet?:shrug: can you do more damage if you put it up to far?:nope:


----------



## Tella

Casper > thanks! No I don't have any kids yet. We have just accepted that twins is a posibility and we fine with that :) 

Joeys > I put mine all the way to my cervix, and I doubt if you can damage the tablet.


----------



## joeys3453

tella oh that is good to hear. i feel so much better hearing that. :happydance:


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, I will update properly tomorrow from my pc. But iui went great, waiting to O now. But DH's numbers where great! 30mil with 100% motility, so now the little :spermy: must just swim and find an eggy! PUPO for the next 13 days! :dust:


----------



## joeys3453

I have a question for you ladies. I have been doing the opk tests after the trigger to double check and my trigger was on sunday and monday till today i have been getting smiley faces?:shrug: is that normal?


----------



## Nicker

Yes that is normal. An opk is useless with a trigger. An opk will also detect hcg and the trigger is hcg.


----------



## southaspen

Wow, I haven't been on here in awhile. Looks like everyone is doing well despite the reason we are all on here. Of course the witch came to my house 2 weeks ago. She is like a really nasty Santa Claus. Anyway, they upped my Femara to 7.5mg and I had 1 follicle at 22mm and 2 at 15mm, not sure if they would catch up. Did my trigger shot on Monday and had IUI on Wednesday with 10 million post wash. And of course doing the shimmy sham the last 2 days as well. I don't know how I feel about doing another IUI. Hoping I don't have to but we have also talked about taking a break, doing one more IUI and then on to IVF. Not sure what to do but trying not to dwell on it. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsC8776

Just wanted to stop in real fast and wish you all good luck during the 2ww! I know it can be the worst but try to stay positive and think of what is to come at the end of all this stress and waiting. :flower:


----------



## joeys3453

well i got a neg opk this morning but my temp has been up the last 3 days so i assume it was the trigger that made it be a + for those extra days?:shrug: has anyone taken estradiol and progesterone supp and felt like they had to pee all the time or that their bladder was going to explode?:dohh:


----------



## Tella

Southaspen > :wohoo: we only 1 day apart :thumbup: bring on that 3rd time lucky bfp!


----------



## Tella

joeys3453 said:


> well i got a neg opk this morning but my temp has been up the last 3 days so i assume it was the trigger that made it be a + for those extra days?:shrug: has anyone taken estradiol and progesterone supp and felt like they had to pee all the time or that their bladder was going to explode?:dohh:

The progesterone supp causes your bladder muscles and colon muscles to relax hence the continued need to pee and constipation :blush:


----------



## joeys3453

well that would explain it then. but i feel like i have to :blush: go #2 but then it is just gas is that normal?:shrug:


----------



## Tella

Oh yes those are all the wonderful side effects from the raised progesterone. Just about every pregnancy symptoms can be caused by the supp, very annoying i know. That is why i dont even bother SS anymore.


----------



## joeys3453

that is great to know because these symptoms are a little different than what i have experienced before but then i haven't taken the pills before. So i guess i just have to relax and just go on with my days and hope april 10th gets here quick! :shrug:


----------



## Tella

My first IUI i SS like a crazy woman, made notes of everything and i had every imaginable sign on this earth. Then second IUI i decided im not going to SS as it is all due to progesterone, and i had NO signs at all. The mind is a powerful tool and can either help us or make us a prisoner of doubt. Im not SS this month either just being a POAS addict till the 10th!


----------



## joeys3453

yeah i am not trying to ss either. it is hard not to though. just have to keep yourself busy doing other things. So we are due close to the same date. tww should go quick for us? fx for both of us!:happydance:


----------



## southaspen

Tella said:


> Southaspen > :wohoo: we only 1 day apart :thumbup: bring on that 3rd time lucky bfp!

YEAH!! Let's do it!!! Let's all get positives and start a new thread!! Ha!


----------



## southaspen

Tella said:


> My first IUI i SS like a crazy woman, made notes of everything and i had every imaginable sign on this earth. Then second IUI i decided im not going to SS as it is all due to progesterone, and i had NO signs at all. The mind is a powerful tool and can either help us or make us a prisoner of doubt. Im not SS this month either just being a POAS addict till the 10th!

The mind is so crazy!! I can tell myself over and over that I am crampy and bloated and even start bleeding a bit and know it is my period but there is always a part of me that thinks oh maybe I am one of those that will have a light period and am pregnant! Nuts! Last month I had my normal spotting and then it stopped completely and I was so sure I was preggo for a day but of course the flood gates opened the next day and I was a day late so that didn't help either.


----------



## joeys3453

i don't get why our minds plays tricks on us or i should say our bodies!:nope:


----------



## southaspen

joeys3453 said:


> i don't get why our minds plays tricks on us or i should say our bodies!:nope:

We just want a baby so bad! What doesn't kill us makes us stronger or something special like that.:shrug:


----------



## drsquid

ultrasound done. 3 follicles on each side in the greater than 10mm range. no dominant follicle. a few small ones. got e2 drawn and the doc will call me tonight. i go back monday for another us. i also remembered to ask about working out and as i suspected he said be careful with lots of jumping up and down but other than that, no big deal, the risk is super low.


----------



## southaspen

drsquid said:


> ultrasound done. 3 follicles on each side in the greater than 10mm range. no dominant follicle. a few small ones. got e2 drawn and the doc will call me tonight. i go back monday for another us. i also remembered to ask about working out and as i suspected he said be careful with lots of jumping up and down but other than that, no big deal, the risk is super low.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Tella

South we all feel like that, and i like that saying!!! Im not to bad on the SS, just chilling this tww. I know im moving onto IVF, i just wanted to see how i respond on the injections before IVF. But im still hopeful about this cycle, so holding thumbs.


----------



## southaspen

Tella said:


> South we all feel like that, and i like that saying!!! Im not to bad on the SS, just chilling this tww. I know im moving onto IVF, i just wanted to see how i respond on the injections before IVF. But im still hopeful about this cycle, so holding thumbs.

:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## southaspen

How is everyone doing? No surprise AF visited again. We made the decision to take a break over the summer and then move on to IVF. I was happy we made a decision! Well, then I found out last Friday that I have the opportunity to finish my Master's degree I had started about 5 years ago and that I would start clinicals next summer. We decided that it would make more sense to do the IVF sooner rather than later. I will start BCP with my next cycle which will be in about 3 weeks and then on to IVF the following month. What are the other IVF-ers on here planning? I just talked to the genetics counselor about pre-genetic screening. Is anyone else thinking one way or the other about doing this? We are probably going to do it as my sister did PGS with her IVF cycle and out of the 12 embryos she had, only 4 were "normal". I hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## Tella

South > Sorry about AF. Im also onto IVF this month and have already done 4 days of stims and will continue till Sunday. There was no need to take BCP as i was responding well from my IUI and in a regular cycle.

Im currently on Lucrin in the morning for surpression and Menopur 225IU in the early evening. I have my Follie scan on Sunday at 8am and then we will know when we trigger and do the retrieval. 

I really hope it is the 25th/26th as the 24th is our wedding anniversary and i dont want to spend the whole day in hospital, but i suppose if i have to that will be it.

Ive been reading about the genetic testing and im not sure if i want to do it. But i dont think my doc will considering our age and that we have never had any losses


----------



## southaspen

Tella said:


> South > Sorry about AF. Im also onto IVF this month and have already done 4 days of stims and will continue till Sunday. There was no need to take BCP as i was responding well from my IUI and in a regular cycle.
> 
> Im currently on Lucrin in the morning for surpression and Menopur 225IU in the early evening. I have my Follie scan on Sunday at 8am and then we will know when we trigger and do the retrieval.
> 
> I really hope it is the 25th/26th as the 24th is our wedding anniversary and i dont want to spend the whole day in hospital, but i suppose if i have to that will be it.
> 
> Ive been reading about the genetic testing and im not sure if i want to do it. But i dont think my doc will considering our age and that we have never had any losses

How do the injectables make you feel? I am most nervous about feeling sick from them. My cycles are regular as well but my doc does BCP so they have complete control over the cycle. I know it isn't the most fun to be in the hospital but making a baby for your anniversary is a good way to look at it. Keep us posted!!


----------



## drsquid

I felt really good on the injections. Energy etc. much much better than femara


----------



## Tella

South > That is true, i suppose it will be the best anniversary gift ever!

Im the same as drsquid, i feel 10 times better on the injectables than the femara and clomid. I use to get hotflushes, headaches and feel crappy on the pills. NOw im just a bit emotional at times. Nothing much more.


----------

